# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο [Sifno's ferries]

## Roi Baudoin

Ανοίγουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα με τίτλο *"Πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο"* με σκοπό να θυμηθούμε παλιά και νεότερα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο.
Από το "Μοσχάνθη", το "Ηλιούπολη", το "Ιόνιον" (το παλιό), το "Ευαγγελίστρια", το Μαριλένα", το "Λητώ", το "Κάλυμνος", το "Μιαούλης, το "Κανάρης", το "Κυκλάδες", το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" (το παλιό), το "Ιόνιο", το "Αλκυών", το "Κίμωλος", το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", το "Μήλος Εξπρές", το "Πήγασος", το "Πρέβελη"μέχρι το σημερινό "¶γιος Γεώργιος" είναι μόνο λίγα από τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο.
Γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, άλλοτε άγονη, σήμερα γόνιμη, πρέπει να έχει εξυπηρετηθεί από περισσότερα από 100 επιβατηγά πλοία από τα χρόνια του πολέμου και μετά. 
Και αναφέρουμε χαρακτηριστικά ότι στη Σίφνο τα πλοία δεν προσεγγίζουν μόνο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι (τις Καμάρες), αλλά και στον όρμο της Χρυσοπηγής μεταφέροντας την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής από τις Καμάρες στη Χρυσοπηγή. Το πανηγύρι γίνεται κάθε χρόνο της Αναλήψεως, ημέρα Τετάρτη. 
Και ας ξεκινήσουμε με το *"Λητώ"* (πρώην *"Οία")* με τη φωτογραφία του φωτογράφου *Αυγ. Ναρλή* που περιλαμβάνεται στο υπέροχο λεύκωμα που εξέδωσε το 2003 η Αδελφότητα Σιφνίων "Ο ¶γιος Συμεών" με τίτλο *"Τα παπόρια που μας ταξίδευαν ....".*
Ο λόγος που ξεκινάμε με το "Λητώ" είναι ότι είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που έδεσε στον τότε νέο μώλο των Καμαρών το 1972. Έως τότε τα πλοία έμεναν αρόδου και η αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση γινόταν με λάντζες.


Το Λητώ στη Σίφνο.jpg

Η φωτογραφία του Αυγ. Ναρλή σε έγχρωμη εκδοχή με προέλευση κάποιο φιλόξενο σιφναΐικο σπίτι

Το Λητώ στις Καμάρες.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Με αφορμή το ενδιαφέρον θέμα που άνοιξες Αντώνη και μαζύ με τις ευχαριστίες μου για τις εκπληκτικές, νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις αφήνω μία επιθυμία μετέωρη...
Γιατί να μην υπάρχουν αμιγώς επιβατικά πλοία με την κλασική γάστρα που να μας πηγαίνουν στα ωραία μας νησιά... Γιατί η ανάπτυξη πρέπει να συνδέεται πάντοτε με την μεταφορά όλης της αστικής ζωής στην ύπαιθρο; Γιατί τα λειτουργικά μπαούλα να θεωρούνται &#171;πρόοδος&#187;; Αν η ναυτική μηχανολογία του σήμερα έβαζε μηχανές σε τούτο το ωραίο βαπόρι του χτες τότε αυτό δεν θα ζήλευε τίποτε από ένα καινούριο κουτί σε ταχύτητα.

[Υπάρχει ένα μικρό νησί που λέγεται Ύδρα... Εκεί απ' όσο ξέρω το πιο δημοφιλές μεταφορικό μέσο είναι το πεζώ 2 και το γαϊδουράκι. Λέτε να φτάσει κι εκεί ο πολιτισμός κάποτε και να το γαζώσουν στην άσφαλτο;]

Αντώνη, για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, συνέχισε τις εκπλήξεις σου. Πάντα μαζύ σου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου για μένα δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία ότι το αυτοκίνητο άλλαξε τη ζωή των ανθρώπων σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Τώρα για άλλους την άλλαξε προς το καλύτερο και για άλλους προς το χειρότερο.
Τα νησιά αλλοιώθηκαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαιτίας αυτής της εύκολης πρόσβασης που παρέχει το αυτοκίνητο, καθώς απομονωμένες παραλίες και χωριά έγιναν εύκολα προσβάσιμα (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται). 
Φυσικά, ζωή χωρίς αυτοκίνητο είναι αδιανόητη για τους περισσότερους σήμερα. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα για μένα: να θεωρείς αναγκαίο κάτι που πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήταν άγνωστο είδος για τους περισσότερους. Προσωπικά, βέβαια, δεν έχω αυτοκίνητο. 
Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε, όμως, στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου και ας δούμε τον μοναδικό *"Μιαούλη"* να πλησιάζει για να δέσει.
Η φωτογραφία είναι του μεγάλου σιφνιού φωτογράφου, *Ευάγγελου Παντάζογλου.* Η φωτογραφία αυτή περιλαμβάνεται στο λεύκωμα του 2003 της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων *"Ο Άγιος Συμεών",* αλλά κοσμεί και ένα εξαιρετικό καφενείο στην Απολλωνία της Σίφνου. Το καφενείο είναι το καφενείο του "*Λάκη"* στην Απολλωνία.
Το "Μιαούλης" εδώ είναι με τα χρώματα του Μαγιάση ("Δωρικές Κρουαζιέρες").
Ας αφιερώσουμε τη φωτογραφία, ιδιαίτερα, σε όσους θα άφηναν σήμερα το αυτοκίνητό τους στον Πειραιά για να πάνε στη Σίφνο, την Τήνο και την Αμοργό με κάποιον "Μιαούλη" (παρόλο που ο "Μιαούλης" έπαιρνε λίγα αυτοκίνητα) .......

Το Μιαούλης φθάνει στις Καμάρες.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτό το βαπόρι το είδα για τελευταία φορά τον Ιούλη του 1985 στη Νάξο. Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι μάλιστα επειδή παραθερίζαμε οικογενειακώς σε βόρεια παραλία του νησιού το βλέπαμε να περνάει πολύ συχνά από εκεί, προφανώς για να πάει στις μικρές Κυκλάδες. Τί ωραίο βαπόρι... 

Το αρχείο του Έσπερου μπορεί να είναι υπερπολύτιμο και πλούσιο αλλά κι εσύ Αντουάν δεν πάς πίσω.

----------


## plori

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον για εμάς τους νεότερους καραβολάτρες για να μάθουμε και να δούμε πια ήταν τα πλοία που υπήρξαν και επίσης πια ήταν αυτά που πρωτοξεκίνησαν την ανάπτυξη των νησιών μας.Εγώ καταθέτω δυο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες απο τον Σιφνιό μεγάλο φωτογράφο Ευαγγ. Παντάζογλου

σάρωση0002.jpg

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Εκπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες του κ. Παντάζογλου! Εκπληκτικές! Να ρωτήσω ένα πραγματάκι: στην πρώτη φωτογραφία τί είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στην πλώρη της Μοσχάνθης; Ο αφρός από την πόντιση της άγκυρας; Για τα παπάκια στην δεύτερη δεν έχω να πω παρά μία λέξη μόνο: μαγεία.

Πλοία που τα γνώρισαν οι γονέοι και οι παππούδες μου και τα πρωτάκουσα μέσα από τις αφηγήσεις τους... Μπράβο ρε παιδιά, να' στε καλά Αντώνη και πλώρη για τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσατε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σημείωστε το ακόλουθο:
Το αρχείο του Ευάγγελου Παντάζογλου έχει δωρηθεί μετά το θάνατό του στον Δήμο Σίφνου. Μακάρι να αξιοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή.
Στις Καμάρες υπάρχει η λίμνη των Καμαρών, όπου ζούσαν και τα παπάκια που φαίνονται στη παραπάνω δεύτερη φωτογραφία. Η λίμνη, η οποία κατά καιρούς δεν είχε νερό, τα τελευταία χρόνια, ευτυχώς, έχει και πάλι νερό. Αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό τύπο οικοσυστήματος που παρατηρείται σε πολλά νησιά. Δυστυχώς, όμως, στα περισσότερα νησιά τα οικοσυστήματα αυτά έχουν χαθεί λόγω της άναρχης τουριστικής ανάπτυξης.
Ο αφρός στην πλώρη στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από την πτώση της άγκυρας.

----------


## Haddock

Αν είναι εκτός θέματος, μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε στα Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοιάρια. 

Οι Σίφνιοι πρέπει να θυμούνται το συγκεκριμένο ξύλινο σκαρί! Εκείνη την εποχή τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια ήταν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός. Το συγκεκριμένο έγραψε τη δική του ιστορία στη σύνδεση της Σίφνου με την Πάρο. Δεν θα σας φανερώσω το όνομα απλά την ημερομηνία της φωτογραφίας. Καλοκαίρι 1989.

kamares_1989.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου είναι το υπέροχο *"Μαργαρίτα"* των Λουκατάρηδων από τον Πλατύ Γυαλό της Σίφνου, το οποίο έκανε για κάποια χρόνια τη γραμμή από τη Σίφνο στην Πάρο.
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να θυμηθούμε εκείνες τις ηρωϊκές εποχές με τα ξύλινα πλοία που σύνδεαν τη Σίφνο με την Πάρο.
Αν θυμόμαστε όλοι το "Νάξος" ή το "Ιόνιο" να βουτάνε στα νερά, φανταστείτε τι έκαναν αυτά με τα κύματα του στενού Πάρου-Σίφνου.
Προσωπικά θυμάμαι τα πρώτα τέτοια πλοία να ξεκινούν από τον Πλατύ Γυαλό της Σίφνου για την Πάρο. Στη συνέχεια ξεκινούσαν από τις Καμάρες.
Υπήρξε και μια περίοδος που σύνδεαν τη Σίφνο με την Πάρο και τη Νάξο.
Από τα πρώτα που θυμάμαι είναι το "Ελένη Κ" και το "Κώστας Λατσός" (με μικρή επιφύλαξη για τα ονόματά τους). Στη συνέχεια το "Δάφνη" και το "Μαργαρίτα" των Λουκατάρηδων. Γύρω στα 1984 θυμάμαι ένα όμορφο σκαρί με το όνομα "Ελενα Κ" (ή κάτι παρόμοιο) που το είχαν Αντιπαριανοί, όπου δούλευε μάλιστα κάποιο παλικάρι από την Αντίπαρο με το όνομα Θεολόγος.
Εγώ τότε δούλευα για δύο καλοκαίρια στο "¶γιος Συμεών" που έκανε δρομολόγια από τις Καμάρες στο Βαθύ της Σίφνου.
Το σημαντικό φίλε Paroskayak είναι ότι το υπέροχο "Μαργαρίτα" δουλεύει ακόμα, ή τουλάχιστον δούλευε και πριν από λίγο, στη γραμμή από τον Πειραιά στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας. Το δουλεύει ή το δούλευε ο κύριος Μαυράκης.     
Θα επανέλθουμε με φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Haddock

Roi, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σου ξεφύγει :-) Είναι όντως το θαλασσοδαρμένο Μαργαρίτα που όργωσε το μπουγάζι μεταξύ Πάρου και Σίφνου. Θα επανέρθω, λόγω έλειψης χρόνου, αλλά αυτή την εικόνα αλίευσα από το Διαδίκτυο. Στο αρχείο μου έχω φωτογραφία από διαφημιστική λεζάντα του Μαργαρίτα. Μόλις την βρω, θα ανέβει για τα μάτια των φίλων από τη Σίφνο.

margarita.jpg

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο, υπάρχουν και επιπλέον φωτογραφίες του παλιού Σκοπελίτη.
Copyright:K.Roller

----------


## Νάξος

Το Μαργαρίτα... ρε παιδιά τί ωραίο καϊκάκι ήταν αυτό; Το θυμάμαι και στη Νάξο αφού μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το σχέδιο των παράθυρών του. Αν προσέξετε αυτό το μοτίβο με τις καμπύλες υπάρχει και στο Πάρος.
Παίζει να το πήρα μία φορά που πήγα από Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα το 1998. Ήταν τότε στην γραμμή; Εύχομαι να ζει το καϊκάκι και να συνεχίζει την θρυλική πορεία του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο ταξίδευε μέχρι πρόσφατα και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ταξιδεύει ακόμα. Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία το "Μαργαρίτα" στα Παλούκια πριν από δύο χρόνια. Το πλοίο περίμενε να φορτώσει.
Μεγάλη η αντίθεση να το βλέπεις με φόντο τα Παλούκια όταν ήσουν συνηθισμένος να το βλέπεις στη Σίφνο ή στην Πάρο.
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον κύριο Μαυράκη που το δούλεψε για χρόνια.  
Το καλύτερο πλοίο για να πας στη Σαλαμίνα και στη διαδρομή να βλέπεις όλα αυτά τα πλοία που μόνο σ' αυτήν τη διαδρομή μπορούσες πια να βλέπεις από ένα σημείο και μετά.

Το Μαργαρίτα.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα και βέβαια Αντώνη μου, το πανέμορφο καραβάκι ταξιδεύει ακόμα.

Μπορείτε να το δείτε *ΕΔΩ* σε δύο φώτο που είχα ανεβάσει τον Ιανουάριο που μας πέρασε στο thread : *ΕΓ - ΤΡ πλοιάρια Αργοσαρωνικού*.

Kαι ακόμα δύο φωτογραφίες του πιό πρόσφατες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος πριν κανένα μήνα.

MARGARITA_01.jpg

MARGARITA_02.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Τέλειες εικόνες από τη Μαργαρίτα. Καραβόσκαρο που δεν πόδισε ποτέ και το θυμαμαι να γλιστράει στα νερά όλο καμάρι.

Μια διαδρομή γεμάτη ιστορία πάνω σε ένα σκαρί που αν είχε μιλιά, λόγο και αισθήματα ένα πράγμα θα ζητούσε: "Ένα ακόμα ταξίδι από Σίφνο για Πάρο..."

----------


## Rocinante

Οπα για μισο λεπτο. Στο θεμα της Μεγαλοχαρης ειχα αναφερει για ενα περιπετιωδες ταξιδι στη Ναξο οπου την επιστροφη ως την Μυκονο την καναμε με καποιο Μαργαριτα. Η χρονολογια ειναι περιπου το 80. Ειναι αυτο το Μαργαριτα ; Θυματε κανεις αν εκανε ποτε δρομολογια απο Ναξο Μυκονο;

----------


## Haddock

Στα ενδοκυκλαδικά, από Πάρο τη δεκαετία του 80, δεν θυμάμαι άλλο σκαρί με το όνομα "Μαργαρίτα". Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ταξίδευε μόνο μεταξύ Σίφνου και Πάρου. Δεν ήξερα ότι η χάρη του είχε φτάσει μέχρι τη Νάξο και τη Μύκονο. Αν καταφέρω και βρω τη διαφημιστική του καταχώρηση σε Παριανό περιοδικό της εποχής, θα μάθουμε περισσότερα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν καταφέρω και βρω τη διαφημιστική του καταχώρηση σε Παριανό περιοδικό της εποχής, θα μάθουμε περισσότερα.


Νικο με αυτα που πας και βρισκεις και μας χαριζεις αυτο το "αν " που εγραψες το θεωρω τυπογραφικο σου λαθος :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπράβο σε όλους τους φίλους για το ενδιαφέρον τους!!!
Και μπράβο στον Espresso Venezia για την επιβεβαίωσή του ότι το *"Μαργαρίτα"* ζει και βασιλεύει. Το υπέροχο σκαρί εν δράση.
Το "Μαργαρίτα" το δούλευαν στη γραμμή Σίφνου-Πάρου τα αδέλφια Λουκατάρη από τον Πλατύ Γυαλό. ¶νθρωπο νοικοκυραίοι, βγαλμένοι μέσα από τα "Λόγια της Πλώρης" του Καρκαβίτσα. Θυμάμαι να το δουλεύουν τα δύο αδέλφια μαζί με τα πιαδιά τους και ένα-δυο άτομα ακόμα.
Το θυμάμαι λίγο πριν τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80 και μετά, διότι πριν είχαν ένα μικρότερο σκάφος με το όνομα "Δάφνη". Συνεπώς, πριν να το πάρουν θα πρέπει να δούλευε κάπου μεταξύ Νάξου-Μυκόνου-Τήνου.
Το *"Κώστας Λατσός"* το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, διότι τα δρομολόγιά του ήταν λίγο "πειρατικά" και μάλιστα αυτό πήγαινε και Νάξο.
Πρίν από αυτά υπήρχε το "Ελενα Κ" και πάλι κάποιο με το όνομα "Λατσός", αλλά αυτά τότε έφευγαν από Πλατύ Γυαλό. 
Μετά από αυτά υπήρχε και το δεύτερο "Ελένη Κ" που το είχαν κάποιοι από την Αντίπαρο. 
Όλα αυτά που σας τα γράφω τα έζησα ως "μούτσος" του *"'Αγιος Συμεών"*, άρα είναι από πρώτο χέρι.
Τώρα θα στείλω τη μαμά μου στη Σίφνο να μάθει περισσότερα για το πού ταξίδευε το "Μαργαρίτα" πριν έρθει σε εμάς.

*Πότε τελείωσαν τώρα όλα αυτά τα καΐκια;*
Όταν ήρθε το "Πάρος Εξπρές" (το παλιό Έλλη), στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90;
*Ποιος τώρα είχε ξανακάνει αυτά τα δρομολόγια πριν από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80;*
Ο *"ξιφίας",* δηλαδή το πρώτο *"'Αγιος Γεώργιος",* αυτό με τη μακριά μύτη. Όταν ήρθε το "Κίμωλος", ο "Ξιφίας άρχισε τις άγονες και κάπου έκανε και ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια. Θυμάμαι εποχές να φέρνει και πάνω από τετρακόσια άτομα από την Πάρο. 
*Πότε, βέβαια, γινόταν αυτό;*
Όταν τις προηγούμενες ημέρες δεν μπορούσαν να ταξιδέψουν τα καίκια λόγω καιρού; Θυμάμαι να λέγεται στις Καμάρες η γνωστή φράση "Τα σκούπισε όλα". 
*Τι θυμίζουν τώρα όλα αυτά;*
*Μα φυσικά τη "Μανταλένα"*

----------


## plori

Αλλα δυο πλοία που άφησαν εποχή στην Σίφνο ,το Κανάρης δεν το πρόλαβα να ταξιδεύψω αλλά το είχα δεί στο Πειραιά οταν ήταν παροπλισμένο στα "λεμονάδικα".
Το Κιμωλος ενα θρυλικό καράβι για την Σίφνο.Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση στα πρώτα δρομολογιά του κατα τον κατάπλου στα λιμάνια τα μεγάφωνα έπαιζαν νησιώτικα τραγούδια,πραγματικά ήταν πολύ όμορφο .Βέβαια μέσα στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου είχε και μια προσάραξη στην παραλία των Καμαρών που δεν θυμάμε καλά πότε ακριβώς ήταν,νομίζω το 1988 ,και θα ήθελα εαν ύπάρχουν φωτογραφίες απο αυτό το γεγονός ας της δούμε και εμείς.....:shock:

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα το θυμάμαι το καΐκι στη Νάξο κάποια ή κάποιο καλοκαίρι της χρυσής εποχής. Ήταν ομορφούλικο και τσαχπίνικο, σε κέρδιζε με την πρώτη ματιά. Γερός εργάτης στα μπουγάζια των Κυκλάδων (τηρουμένων των αναλογιών πάντα).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Κίμωλος" νομίζω ότι έπεσε δύο φορές έξω στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών.
Η δεύτερη πρέπει να ήταν το 1992, όταν παρασύρθηκε και κόλλησε στην άμμο. 
Έγραψε πραγματικά μεγάλη ιστορία στη γραμμή.

Η δεύτερη από τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος plori είναι επώνυμη φωτογραφία και έχει τραβηχτεί στην Κάσο. Φωτογράφος είναι ο μοναδικός Γ. Γεωργίου, ο οποίος μας έχει προσφέρει μια σειρά από απίθανες φωτογραφίες.
Αν ο φίλος plori είναι ο περίφημος φωτογράφος, τότε είμαστε απίστευτα τυχεροί. Αν δεν είναι, νομίζω, ότι είναι καλό να γράφουμε την πηγή της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## nautikos

> Αν ο φίλος plori είναι ο περίφημος φωτογράφος, τότε είμαστε απίστευτα τυχεροί. Αν δεν είναι, νομίζω, ότι είναι καλό να γράφουμε την πηγή της φωτογραφίας.


Και η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι του _Jurgen Stein_ απο το γνωστο faktaomfartyg.se :Wink: .

----------


## plori

> Το "Κίμωλος" νομίζω ότι έπεσε δύο φορές έξω στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών.
> Η δεύτερη πρέπει να ήταν το 1992, όταν παρασύρθηκε και κόλλησε στην άμμο. 
> Έγραψε πραγματικά μεγάλη ιστορία στη γραμμή.
> 
> Η δεύτερη από τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος plori είναι επώνυμη φωτογραφία και έχει τραβηχτεί στην Κάσο. Φωτογράφος είναι ο μοναδικός Γ. Γεωργίου, ο οποίος μας έχει προσφέρει μια σειρά από απίθανες φωτογραφίες.
> Αν ο φίλος plori είναι ο περίφημος φωτογράφος, τότε είμαστε απίστευτα τυχεροί. Αν δεν είναι, νομίζω, ότι είναι καλό να γράφουμε την πηγή της φωτογραφίας.


Πραγματικά δεν είμαι κανένας περίφημος φωτογράφος ενας απλός καραβολάτρης είμαι και έχω στο αρχείο μου φωτογραφίες που δεν ξέρω ποιός τις έχει τράβήξει ,εαν ξέρω το αναφέρω ,όπως του κ.Παντάζογλου παράδειγμα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλή συνέχεια φίλε plori.
Απλά καλό είναι να αναφέρουμε το όνομα του φωτογράφου ή την πηγή της φωτογραφίας.
Οι φωτογραφίες του Γ. Γεωργίου είναι μοναδικές και περιλαμβάνουν πλοία όπως τον "Κανάρη", το "Ναϊάς", τον παλιό "Απόλλωνα", το "Νάξο" και πολλά ακόμα.
Ο φίλος Απόστολος είχε αναβάσει φωτογραφίες του Γ. Γεωργίου.
Εμείς θα συνεχίσουμε με άλλα παλιά αγαπημένα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο.
Το πρώτο πλοίο που εγώ ταξίδεψα στη Σίφνο ήταν το "Ευαγγελίστρια".
Αυτό φυσικά μου το είπαν μετά γιατί εγώ τότε ήμουν λίγων ημερών....

----------


## Haddock

*Roi Baudouin*,

Αυτή η φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της για ένα καράβι που γνώρισες από τα γεννοφάσκια σου. Νοσταλγική εικόνα από τη γέφυρα ενός πλοίου που μαρτυράει τις συνθήκες ταξιδιών των νησιωτών και ναυτικών εκείνης της εποχής. Αν θεωρούμε, το _Έλλη_ και το _Γεώργιος Εξπρές_ ιστορικά ποστάλια, τι να γράψουμε για το _Δέσποινα_, μετέπειτα _Ευαγγελίστρια_. Τα βαπόρια αυτά ήταν πραγματικά ο συνδετήριος κρίκος για το βιος πολλων ανθρώπων. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Roi Baudouin και στους Σιφνιούς που το ταξίδεψαν.



Despoina_gefyra_1955.jpg


Η φωτογραφία είναι στη Σαντορίνη του 1955, από το *βιβλίο κόσμημα* του _Robert Mccabe_, *Τα χρόνια της Αθωώτητας*. Οι εικόνες του φωτογράφου Mccabe έχουν αποθανατίσει νησιώτικη ιστορία του 50-60 σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μας φίλε paroskayak, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα.
Η εικόνα αυτή είναι μοναδική μιας εποχής τόσο διαφορετικής από αυτήν που ζούμε.

Ως μικρή ανταπόδοση ανεβάζουμε την παρακάτω ζωγραφική απεικόνιση του *"Ευαγγελίστρια"* που κοσμεί το καφενείο του "*Λάκη"* στην Απολλωνία της Σίφνου. Το καφενείο αυτό το έχει ένας πολύ καλός φίλος-καραβολάτρης (για αυτό και θα δει κανείς πολλές όμορφες εικόνες με παλιά παπόρια). Στην εικόνα το "Ευαγγελίστρια" φέρει τα σινιάλα του εταιρείας του Γ. Κουσουνιάδη.

Στον ParosKayak, στον Νάξος, στον plori και σε όλους τους καλούς μας φίλους

Ευαγγελίστρια.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Φιλε *Roi* καλησπέρα θελω να ρωτησω εσενα και οποιον αλλον τυχων γνωριζει,
Θυμασαι το καλοκαιρι του 1983 ποια πλοια εκαναν το Πειραιας- Σιφνος; 
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και συγχαρητήρια για το θεμα που εχεις ανοιξει!

----------


## Ellinis

To KΙΜΩΛΟΣ και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (ο "Ξιφίας") ήταν τα δύο βαπόρια της γραμμής. Μάλιστα το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ είχε την ατυχία να προσαράξει στη Σίφνο το καλοκαίρι εκείνης της χρονιάς.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκτός από το "Κίμωλος" που αναφέρει ο φίλος Ellinis το καλοκαίρι του 1983 τα βαπόρια της γραμμής ήταν:
- το "Ιόνιον" (έκανε και την άγονη της Πελοποννήσου κάποιες ημέρες),   
- πιθανόν το "Αλκυών" (με επιφύλαξη, καθώς πρέπει να ήταν η τελευταία του χρονιά)
-  το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" (το πρώτο δρομολόγιο έγινε στα τέλη Ιουλίου στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων σε αντικατάσταση του "Κίμωλος" που είχε βλάβη εκείνη την ημέρα, και πιθανόν να έκανε και άλλα δρομολόγια συνδέοντας τη Σαντορίνη, την Ίο, τη Μήλο, τη Σίφνο και τη Σέριφο με τον Πειραιά)
-  το '¶γιος Γεώργιος" (αυτό, όμως, περιστασιακά και σε δευτερεύουσες γραμμές) 
-  με πολύ μεγάλη επιφύλαξη μπορεί να έκανε δρομολόγια ακόμα και το "Μιαούλης" στην μεγάλη άγονη για Δωδεκάνησα

Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 1982 θυμάμαι σίγουρα να κάνει δρομολόγια το "Αλκυών" του Δ. Βεντούρη και το "Κυκλάδες" των ενωμένων τότε αδελφών Αγαπητού.
Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του '81 έκανε σίγουρα και το "Κανάρης".

Για να είμαστε, όμως, απόλυτα σίγουροι θα πρέπει να ανατρέξουμε στην "Ναυτεμπορική" της εποχής. 
Προσωπικά, "μούτσος" έκανα τα καλοκαίρια του '82 και του '84.
Για αυτά θυμάμαι σίγουρα.

----------


## grangelo

Ευχαριστω και τους δυο για τις πληροφοριες!
Σε λειτουργια αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι τωρα μονο το "κυκλάδες" και το "κίμωλος"
με αλλα ονοματα βεβαια, και εν  ζωη  (κατα καποιο τροπο) το Γεώργιος Εξπρές;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Κυκλάδες" ταξιδεύει στην  Τουρκία με το όνομα "Erke".
Το "Oceanis" είναι μαζί μας εδώ και ταξιδεύει με τα χρώματα του Παναγιωτόπουλου σε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες για Αίγινα-Πόρο-Ύδρα (ελπίζω να μην έχει αλλά ξει κάτι).

----------


## despo

Δεν νομιζω το 'Ωκεανις' να έχει δραστηριοποιηθεί στις μονοήμερες. Πρεπει να βρισκεται λογικα στην Ελευσινα.

----------


## plori

Μια φωτογραφία του "Κίμωλος" που έπεσε στην άμμο στις Καμάρες και γίνονται προσπάθειες απο ρυμουλκό για να ξεκολλήση.Πρέπει να είναι το 1992 δεν είμαι σίγουρος :Confused: 

Το Κίμωλος στην αμμο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Κίμωλος" πρέπει να έπεσε έξω δύο φορές στη Σίφνο.
Η δεύτερη πρέπει να είναι το 1992, όπως λέει και ο φίλος μας plori.
H πρώτη πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στο 1985.

Τώρα τα νέα για το "Μαργαρίτα".
Το έφεραν στη Σίφνο οι αδελφοί Λουκατάρη το 1984.
Το κράτησαν μέχρι το 1996.
Πριν το πάρουν ταξίδευε Νάξο-Μύκονο-Δήλες (σύμφωνα με έγκυρη πηγή).
Τη διερεύνηση του θέματος την έκανε η μητέρα μου στη Σίφνο και μπορεί να μάθουμε και άλλα.
Πραγματικά ένα υπέροχο σκαρί.

----------


## plori

Αυτό που θυμάμε απο το πολύ ωραίο σκαρί ήταν επίσης που ερχόταν απο Πάρο και είχαν βάλει πρύμα ή και πλώρα και κανένα μηχανάκι ή ποδήλατο και μου έκανε εντύπωση η χαρά και η ευγνωμοσύνη των ξένων πρός το πλήρωμα.

----------


## Sorokxos

Φοβερες αναμνησεις μου ξυπνησατε παιδια. Το Μαργαριτα εδινε τρομερη ζωη στο νησι τοτε. Εφευγε καθε πρωι στις 11.30 για Παρο και πρεπει να γυρναγε στις 7, αν δεν κανω λαθος. Και πραγματι ποτε ποτε ειχε μεσα κανενα μηχανακι.

----------


## plori

Νομίζω οτι με την ύπαρξει του "Μαργαρίτα" του "Λατσός" αλλα΄και του "Αγ.Συμεών" που αυτό βέβαια έκανε τοπικό δρομολόγιο εντός Σίφνου ,έδιναν την πολύ μεγάλη ευκαιρία ιδιαίτερα στους ξένους χωρίς τις σημερινές μεγάλες ταχύτητες να "έλθουν" πιο κοντά στην θάλασσα και στον νησιώτικο τοπίο.Αλλά δυστυχώς αυτά πάνε περάσανε, και καλά κάνουμε και τα αναπολούμε εμείς τώρα τουλάχιστον,για να μην  χαθούν και που ξέρεις μπορεί να βρεθούν κάποιοι ρομαντικοί και να επαναφέρουν κάτι απο αυτή την ομορφιά του νησιού ξαφνικά μετά απο τόσα σκαριά σήμερα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα .  :Sad:

----------


## Haddock

Για να συμπληρώσω την όμορφη φωτογραφία του _Πήγασος_ στη Χρυσοπηγή, ο ναυτικός πράκτορας Ι. Ξύδης έχει μια αντίστοιχη εικόνα, δυστυχώς σε χαμηλή ανάλυση, από το _Μήλος Εξπρές_.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτά που γράφεις φίλε plori είναι πολύ σημαντικά.
Θυμίζω κάτι που για μας έμοιαζε τότε μυθικό: ο γύρος της Σίφνου με το "¶γιος Συμεών". Η εμπειρία ήταν μοναδική. Γύρω-γύρω τη Σίφνο όλη την ημέρα.
Σήμερα, δεν υπάρχει ούτε η δυνατότητα, ούτε και η διάθεση να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο.
Και την ιστορική λάντζα θα τη δει κάποιος έξω από το νερό (στο δρόμο από τις Καμάρες για τον Αρτεμώνα).  
Σχετικά με το πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής, είχα την τύχη να βρεθώ δυο φορές. Την πρώτη  φορά (1995)  την εικόνα την έφερε το "Μήλος Εξπρές" και την δεύτερη (1999) το  "Πήγασος".  Υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες που θα ανεβούν σε λίγες ημέρες.
Η στιγμή που το καράβι πλησιάζει στο βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής και αρχίζει να σφυρά είναι πραγματικά μοναδική ....

----------


## plori

Μετα απο το "ΜΗΛΟΣ" και το "ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ" ήλθαμε στα σημερινά χρόνια της ταχύτητας αλλά πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε τις ωραίας "γραμμής" του "SPEEDRUNNER II" φέτος στην Χρυσοπηγή οπου ήταν και ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος.

IMG_0758.jpg

IMG_0765.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Από το "Μοσχάνθη", το "Ηλιούπολη", το "Ιόνιον" (το παλιό), το "Ευαγγελίστρια", το Μαριλένα", το "Λητώ", το "Κάλυμνος", το "Μιαούλης, το "Κανάρης", το "Κυκλάδες", το "Άγιος Γεώργιος" (το παλιό), το "Ιόνιο", το "Αλκυών", το "Κίμωλος", το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", το "Μήλος Εξπρές", το "Πήγασος", το "Πρέβελη"μέχρι το σημερινό "Άγιος Γεώργιος" είναι μόνο λίγα από τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο.


Στη λίστα των πλοίων που παρέθεσε ο Roi, να προσθέσω και το ΕΛΕΝΑ του Λαγά. Ήταν ένα ποσταλάκι ναυπήγησης -μάλόν- του 1912, και πρωτού το αγοράσει ο Λαγάς ταξίδευε προς Πελοπόνησσο, Κύθηρα ως ΑΥΡΑ.
Ταξίδευε προς Δυτικές Κυκλάδες τουλάχιστον στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.

Αν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα για το παρελθόν του ή τι απέγινε αυτό το σκαρί ας τα προσθέσει να μάθουμε και εμείς.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχει μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία με το "'Ελενα" στον Πειραιά από κάποιο βιβλίο με παλιές φωτογραφίες (θα την ανεβάσουμε σύντομα).
Το "'Ελενα" το θυμούνται ακόμα στη Σίφνο.
Ορισμένα από τα πλοία που έκαναν τη γραμμή μετά τον πόλεμο και μέχρι την άφιξη του "Κάλυμνος" (κάπου στα 1968) ήταν το "Ηλιούπολη", το "'Ελενα", το "Ιόνιον" (το παλιό), το "Γλάρος", το "Μαριλένα", το "Μοσχάνθη", το "Ευαγγελίστρια" και το "Κάλυμνος". Η σειρά δεν είναι χρονολογική και φυσικά δεν είναι πλήρης.
Αξίζει εδώ να προσθέσουμε ότι τα περισσότερα δρομολόγια γινόταν μέσω Σύρο και το ταξίδι διαρκούσε πολλές ώρες...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι το "Κάλυμνος" είναι το πλοίο-σταθμός για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Πρέπει να ήρθε στη γραμμή στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 (κάπου στα 1968) και έμεινε μέχρι το 1975 ή το 1976.
Ανήκε στην εταιρεία "ΕΥΔΟΞΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ" και πράκτοράς του στη Σίφνο ήταν ο Ξύδης (μετέπειτα πράκτορας και του "Ιόνιον" και του "Μήλος Εξπρές").
Καπετάνιος-θρύλος  ο Λάζαρος Γαβαλάς  (μετά πήγε στο "Ιόνιο" και μετά από ένα ατύχημα στα γραφεία της εταιρείας του Νομικού).
Για αυτό υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά να πει κανείς.

Θα αναφέρω τη μοναδική εμπειρία που είχαμε στις 20 Ιουλίου 1974 όταν λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή μας από τον Πειραιά ανακοινώθηκε η εισβολή των Τούρκων στην Κύπρο. Παρά το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι ήθελαν το πλοίο να γυρίσει στον Πειραιά, εντούτοις το πλοίο συνέχισε το ταξίδι του για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Η ατμόσφαιρά στο πλοίο ήταν πολεμική και μακάρι να μην ξαναζήσουμε ποτέ τέτοιες στιγμές.
Μια απίστευτη εμπειρία που μου περιέγραψαν εδώ στη Σίφνο είναι η τελευταία αναχώρησή του από τις Καμάρες. Είχε κατέβει πολύς κόσμος για να το αποχαιρετήσει. Το "Κάλυμνος", οι βάρκες και τα καΐκια σφύριζαν συνεχώς και πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που πηδούσαν από το μώλο ως ένδειξη συμμετοχής στον αποχαιρετισμό.
Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ήταν ο πιο λαμπρός αποχαιρετισμός πλοίου που έγινε ποτέ στις Καμάρες. 
Ποιο είναι τώρα το απίστευτο στην όλη ιστορία.
Ο περίφημος Κυριάκος Σ., δηλαδή Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος, ο φωτογράφος του "Εξπρές Πήγασος" στη Χρυσοπηγή (βλέπε θέμα "Πήγασος") έχει κινηματογραφήσει τον αποχαιρετισμό του "Κάλυμνος".
Η ταινιούλα είναι SUPER 8 και υπάρχουν δύο δυνατότητες: ή να γίνει προβολή της ταινιούλας ή μετατροπή της σε DVD.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι το αρχείο του Κυριάκου Σμυρναίου περιλαμβάνει φωτογραφίες από το  "Πίνδος ΙΙ"  στην Αίγινα, έως  και σημερινές.
Υπάρχει σε μια άλλη ταινιούλα κάποιες σκηνές με "Άγιος Γεώργιος" (ξιφίας) και  "Ιόνιο" να φεύγουν από τον Πειραιά στα 1978. 

Να συμπληρώσω ακόμα ότι για την μετροπή της ταινίας σε DVD θα χρειαστεί η βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό.

Στον φίλο Espresso Venezia, του οποίου η συμμετοχή  και η παρουσία στο forum είναι αναγκαία και απαραίτητη.
Σε όλους τους φίλους του forum.

----------


## plori

Ας έλθουμε και στο σήμερα που ακόμα η ωραίες γραμμές του Αγιος Γεώργιος στολίζουν τις Καμάρες.Αλλά και βέβαια και ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε ένα απο τα πιο ωραία ταχύπλοα που έχουμε στα νερά μας είναι το SR II.Τώρα για το HS 1 τα σχόλια περιτεύουν........
Με την ευκαιρία του μηνύματος μου να ευχαριστήσω το ROI για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες απο το Φανάρι των Καμαρών και του υπόσχομαι ωραίες φώτογραφίες απο αυτό το σημείο αλλά με χειμωνιάτικη ατμόσφαιρα και  φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Νομίζω ότι το "Κάλυμνος" είναι το πλοίο-σταθμός για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
> Πρέπει να ήρθε στη γραμμή στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 (κάπου στα 1968) και έμεινε μέχρι το 1975 ή το 1976.


Την ημερομηνία αποχώρησης δεν τη γνωρίζω, ομως μετά από αυτή έμεινα για μερικά χρόνια δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα ώσπου διαλύθηκε στα Μέγαρα το 1982.

----------


## sifnos_k

Ειλικρινά έχω ενθουσιαστεί!!!Άλλες φωτογραφίες έψαχνα και κοίτα που βρέθηκα...Οι Λουκατάρηδες που είχαν το ''Μαργαρίτα'' είναι θείοι μου!Έχω κάνει ταξίδια απίθανα με αυτό.Σχεδόν το είχα ξεχάσει...Τώρα όμως που είδα τις φωτογραφίες..αναμνήσεις..Αν θελήσετε οτιδήποτε που μπορώ να τους ρωτήσω να μου πείτε.Μπράβο παιδιά!Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!

----------


## Rocinante

Sifnos K καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας.
Μιας και με το Μαργαριτα εχεις καποια σχεση ισχυει αυτο που ειχα γραψει παλαιοτερα οτι καποια στιγμη πηγαινε απο Ναξο (χωρις να ξερω απο που ερχοταν) στη Δηλο και Μυκονο;

----------


## Haddock

Φωτογραφία από το Ιόνιο δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα σε αυτό το θέμα, και επειδή την ίδια έχω ανεβάσει με λιγότερα dpi, ας χαρούμε το Ιόνιο σε ποιο χορταστική ανάλυση. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους και όλες που το αγαπήσανε και το καμαρώσανε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το συμπατριώτη sifnos K και να τον πρακαλέσουμε να μας μεταφέρει ότι μπορεί από το "Μαργαρίτα".
Η φωτογραφία του plorι με τα τρία πλοία στις Καμάρες είναι πολύ καλή και σπάνια.
Και ας πάμε στον *ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής* και *στο πανηγύρι της Αναλήψεως* όπου η εικόνα, οι επίσημοι και ο κλήρος μεταφέρονται με το καράβι από τις Καμάρες μέχρι το βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.
Η στιγμή που φθάνει το καράβι στη Χρυσοπηγή είναι πραγματικά ιερή και οι περισσότεροι ανατριχιάζουν όταν το πλοίο αρχίζει να σφυρά χαρμόσυνα. Τα μικρότερα σκάφη σφυρούν και αυτά και κάποιο από αυτά μεταφέρει την εικόνα, τους επίσημους και τον κλήρο από το καράβι στο μικρό μώλο της Χρυσοπηγής.
Και μιας και ο plori έχει ανεβάσει ήδη μια φωτογραφία από το φετινό εορτασμό όπου την εικόνα την μετέφερε το "Speedrunner II" ας πάμε σε παλαιότερους εορτασμούς.

Μια παλιά ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία του *"Κάλυμνος"* στην Χρυσοπηγή από την εξαιρετική εφημερίδα του Νίκου Σταφυλοπάτη "Το Σιφναϊκό Φως". Διακρίνεται στα δεξιά η λάντζα που πηγαίνει για την παραλαβή της εικόνας.

To Κάλυμνος στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

Το *"Κάλυμνος"* στην Χρυσοπηγή σε έγχρωμη carte postale

Το Κάλυμνος στη Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙ.jpg

Το *"Ιόνιον"* στο πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής (φωτογραφία του Αυγερινού Ναρλή)

Το Ιόνιον στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

----------


## plori

Νομίζω ότι γρήγορα το ξεχάσαμε ή δεν αναφερθήκαμε τυχαία στο SP I οπου και αυτό άφησε σε άλλους καλές σε άλλους κακές αναμνήσεις και ιδιαίτερα τον πρωτο χρόνο δρομολόγησης του οπου παρουσίασε κάμποσες βλάβες.Αλλά θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίζουμε κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη...

SIFNOS PORT (15).jpg

----------


## plori

Μια παλιά ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία του *"Κάλυμνος"* στην Χρυσοπηγή από την εξαιρετική εφημερίδα του Νίκου Σταφυλοπάτη "Το Σιφναϊκό Φως". Διακρίνεται στα δεξιά η λάντζα που πηγαίνει για την παραλαβή της εικόνας.


Εξαιρετικές τι άλλο να πώ!!!!!!!!!!Εμείς η νεότερη (οχι και πολύ) ανατριχιάζουμε να βλέπουμε τέτοιες φώτογραφίες , σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας πάμε, λοιπόν, καλέ μας φίλε plori στη Χρυσοπηγή μας.
Εσύ φωτογράφησες πολύ ωραία το "Speedrunner IΙ" στο φετινό εορτασμό. Η αδελφή μου, Μαρία Λ., φωτογράφησε τον περσινό εορτασμό.
Το "Speedrunner I" στην Χρυσοπηγή για τη μεταφορά της εικόνας κατά τον εορτασμό της Αναλήψεως του 2007.
Με το  "Speedrunner I" ερχόμαστε πιο κοντά στο σήμερα. Σύντομα θα ανεβάσουμε φωτογραφίες με το "Μήλος Εξπρές" και το "Πήγασος" στη Χρυσοπηγή.  

Σε όλους τους φίλους.
Υπάρχει και βίντεο αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται.

Το "Speedrunner I" στη Χρυσοπηγή με το μοναστήρι του Σταυρού του Φάρου στα δεξιά του.

Στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

Το "Speedrunner I" φεύγει ....

Στη Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## plori

Και σε πρώτο πλάνο ο φημισμένος ΜΑΚΗΣ με την περιποιημένη βάρκα του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε plori,  πάμε λίγο πιο πίσω.
Στο πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής στα 1999. Την εικόνα εκείνη τη χρονιά τη μεταφέρει το αγαπημένο "Πήγασος".
Οι στιγμές της άφιξης της εικόνας με το καράβι είναι πάντα μαγικές.
Προσωπικά το έχω ζήσει με το "Μήλος Εξπρές" το 1995 και με το "Πήγασος" το 1999. Ήτανε να πάμε μια φορά και με το "Ιόνιο", αλλά λόγω απεργίας το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε και εμείς μείναμε με το παράπονο στον Πειραιά.
Υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες με το "Πήγασος" που θα τις ανεβάσουμε σύντομα.

Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στους Σιφνιούς, στους Παριανούς και στα πληρώματα των πλοίων που μετέφεραν την εικόνα μέχρι το βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.
Στο πλοίο φεύγοντας οι πανηγυράδες έστελναν πεσκέσι τα φαγητά του πανηγυριού (ρεβίθια, κρέας και πατάτες ή μακαρόνια), τα οποία μετά το τέλος της λειτουργίας τρώνε (δωρεάν) όσοι παρευρίσκονται στην τράπεζα του μοναστηριού.    

Το Πήγασος στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

Το Πήγασος στη Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## plori

ROI καλησπέρα σου και βοήθεια όλου του κόσμου η Παναγιά μας.
Έχουμε αναφερθεί και εγώ αλλά και εσύ και μάλιστα μας είπες ότι δούλεψες μάσα σαν ναύτης στο θρυλικό ¶γιος Συμεών που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Καμάρες - Βαθύ.Και εγώ έίχα κάνει αμέτρητα ταξίδια με το συγκεκριμένο σκαρί ,και ακόμα με στα μάτια μου είναι η μεγάλη πρυμιά άγκυρα και επίσης ο πανέμορφος ήχος των 2 volvo .Αλλά πότε δεν συνχώρησα τον ευατό μου να το τραβήξω μια φωτογραφία στα "καλά του" αλλά και τότε που έβγαλαν στην Φασολού για να πάει για σπάσιμο.Θα ήθελα λοιπόν μετά απο αυτη την κατάθεση ψυχής μου για αυτό το σκαρί εάν έχεις φωτογραφία του να την αναβάσεις  , και να ξέρεις ότι θα είναι μεγάλη χαρά για μένα.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου πραγματικά σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Καλές οι φωτογραφίες, αλλά τα βιώματα που κουβαλά ο καθένας μας είναι πιο βαθιά και πιο αποκαλυπτικά.
Πάμε, λοιπόν, 40 χρόνια πίσω.
Στα 1968.
Στην Κω ναυπηγείται το Ε/Γ - Π/Κ "¶γιος Συμεών", ένα ξύλινο σκαρί που θα πάρει αριθμό νηολόγησης Κω: 9.
Δούλεψε για 35 χρόνια στη Σίφνο.
Κάποια στιγμή θα υποστεί και μικρής έκτασης μετασκευή για αύξηση του πρωτοκόλλου του.
Τα πρώτα χρόνια έκανε το δρομολόγιο από τις Καμάρες για Βαθύ-Πλατύ Γυαλό-Χρυσοπηγή-Φάρο και αργότερα το δρομολόγιο περιορίστηκε από τις Καμάρες στο Βαθύ.
Το χειμώνα έβγαινε έξω στη Σύρα.

Διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής εκείνης.

¶γιος Συμεών Ι.jpg

Στον αγιασμό που έγινε στο σκάφος στη Χρυσοπηγή της Σίφνου.
Ο παπάς που διακρίνεται είναι ο αγαπημένος μας πατήρ Αμφιλόχιος Χρυσολωράς (δεν ζει πια).

Στα εγκαίνια.jpg

Και μια φωτογραφία του περίφημου Κυριάκου Σμυρναίου με το πλοίο να βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στο Φάρο και στη Χρυσοπηγή, έχοντας από πίσω του το μοναστήρι του Σταυρού του Φάρου.

¶γιος Συμεών ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## plori

Με άφησες άφωνο......

----------


## sea_serenade

Roi έλεος..................λέμε και 'μεις ότι έχουμε αρχείο, τρίχες κατσαρές!!!

----------


## sifnos_k

Λοιπόν το ''Μαργαρίτα'' πρίν το '82 ήταν στη γραμμή Νάξο-Πάρο-Μύκονο και απ'οτι με ενημέρωσαν πήγαινε και Ίο.Αυτά έμαθα σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## Rocinante

ευχαριστουμε Sifnos k.

----------


## insifnos

Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου. Από το αρχείο του Ιωάννη Ξύδη
http://www.xidis.com.gr/images/trave...on_txt_slc.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε και σε ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία! Αχ Ιονιάκι αγαπημένο... Ένα ωραίο βαπόρι, σε ένα ωραίο νησί, σε κάποιαν άλλη -με χρώμα- εποχή (κι ας είναι το φίλμ μαυρόασπρο).

Καλό σου μπάρκο!

----------


## plori

Σημερινή ξαφνική εμφάνιση του Μαρμάρι Εξπρές στην Σίφνο μεταφέροντας προσκυνητές απο την Κέα στην Παναγία Χρυσοπηγή να ειναι βοηθειά τους.Θα αναχωρήση σήμερα στις 17:30

IMG_0992.jpg

IMG_1001.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε plori, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το σημερινό "τεφαρίκι".
Το "Μαρμάρι Εξπρές" στη Σίφνο.
Να θυμηθούμε ότι πριν από δυο-τρία χρόνια που είχε δέσει το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" για επισκευή και είχαν μείνει μόνο τα δυο δρομολόγια με τα Αγουδημόπλοια, στη γραμμή έρχονταν και το "Μύρινα Εξπρές" από το Λαύριο. 
Σύντομα, πιστεύω, θα έλθουν και άλλα (έκτακτα και μη).

Για να σε ευχαριστήσουμε θα ανεβάσουμε μια φωτογραφία με ο αγαπημένο σου "Μήλος Εξπρές" στη Χρυσοπηγή το 1995.
Η ιεροτελεστία της άφιξης, παραμονής και ανάχώρησης του πλοίου από τον ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.
Και εκείνα τα αξέχαστα σφυρίγματα ηχούν ακόμα στα αυτιά μας.

 Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους plori, vortigern, insifnos, iletal 1 και σε όλους τους φίλους.

Το Μήλος Εξπρές στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

----------


## plori

> Φίλε plori, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το.........
> Σύντομα, πιστεύω, θα έλθουν και άλλα (έκτακτα και μη).


Για να δούμε πραγματικά και αυτό το χειμώνα τι μας επιφυλάσει γιατι αυτο το απότομο "κόψιμο" των δρομολογίων μας ανυσηχεί.Εσύ έχεις "μυριστεί' τι αλλαγές μπορεί να έχουμε στην γραμμή μας;
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντα για τα καλά σου λόγια και της αφιερώσης σου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι θα δούμε πολλά από εδώ και πέρα.
Πέρα από τις φήμες που κατά καιρούς ακούγονται, η γραμμή αρχίζει να ενδιαφέρει κάποιους που μέχρι πριν από λίγο την κοιτούσαν με μισό μάτι.


Σε σχέση με την ιστορία των πλοίων θα ανεβάσουμε ότι καλύτερο έχουμε.

----------


## plori

Eνα μικρό αφιέρωμα στην προσσέγιση στην Σίφνο απο τα θρυλικά Αγιος Γεώργιος.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHeKEP4KWw8

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πάλι στο πανηγύρι της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής.
Φωτογραφίες από διαφορετικές χρονιές που έχουν δημοσιευτεί στην εφημερίδα "ΣΙΦΝΟΣ". 
Στις δύο πρώτες, την εικόνα την παραλαμβάνει το "'Αγιος Συμεών" του Παναγιώτη Μάρκου. Το πανηγύρι είναι του 1997 και η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
_"Το "Μήλος" το καράβι δείτε πόσο κοντά στη Χρυσοπηγή ήρθε κι άραξε εφέτος προκαλώντας το δεός στους προσκυνητές και επαινώντας τον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα._
_Καλοτάξιδο και βοήθειά τους η Παναγιά μας που κάθε χρόνο την τιμούν."_
_(Φωτ. Γ)_

Στην Παναγία τη  Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

Στην Παναγία τη  Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙ.jpg

Στην τρίτη, την εικόνα παραλαμβάνει το "¶γιος Σπυρίδων" του Γ. Καμπουράκη.

Στην Παναγία τη  Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙΙ.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## plori

Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plori

> Πάμε πάλι στο πανηγύρι της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής.
> Φωτογραφίες από διαφορετικές χρονιές που έχουν δημοσιευτεί στην εφημερίδα "ΣΙΦΝΟΣ". 
> Στις δύο πρώτες, την εικόνα την παραλαμβάνει το "'Αγιος Συμεών" του Παναγιώτη Μάρκου. Το πανηγύρι είναι του 1997 και η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
> _"Το "Μήλος" το καράβι δείτε πόσο κοντά στη Χρυσοπηγή ήρθε κι άραξε εφέτος προκαλώντας το δεός στους προσκυνητές και επαινώντας τον καπετάνιο ......_.


Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος καπετάνιος θα πρέπει να ήταν ο καπετάν Στέλιος. :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο μοναδικός και ανεπανάληπτος Στέλιος Βιτσαράς.
Φίλε plori, συνεχίζουμε το ταξίδι στο χρόνο.

Ένα από τα πρώτα επιβατηγά πλοία που μετέφερε την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής από τις Καμάρες ήταν το "Κάλυμνος".
Μέχρι τότε, σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες σιφνιών, τη μεταφορά της εικόνας την έκανε πολεμικό πλοίο.

----------


## plori

Έχουμε αρχίσει έδω και πολύ καιρό με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που πρότεινε o "ROI" και έχουμε κάνει ένα θα έλεγα νοσταλγικό αλλά και "μουσειακό" ταξίδη στον χρόνο και βέβαια η αναμνήσεις μας είναι πολλές .Και θα πρότεινα και σε άλλους φίλους από άλλα νησιά που έχει ο καθένας απο ένα μικρό αρχείο να δημιουργηθεί ένα ανάλογο θέμα και θα έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.Αλλά ας έλθουμε στην Σίφνο,που θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίζουμε μια μεγάλη παράλειψη που έχει να κάνει με τα πρώτα πλοία που έφτασαν στην Καμάρα και εξυπηρέτησαν την ζωή του νησιού, ήταν τα ανεπανάλληπτα "καικια" που με αντίξοες σύνθήκες προσπαθούσαν για την άνθηση του τόπου.Και το σημαντικότερο είναι οτι η περισσότερη θρυλική καπετάνιοι έχουν πρωτοκάνει μπάρκο σε καίκι και μάθανε την θάλασσα.Η φωτογραφία που ανάβασα είναι του Σίφνιου φωτογράφου Παντάζογλου Ε. με τα καίκια σε ρεμέτζο στις Καμάρες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι πολύ καλή η πρόταση του φiλoυ plori για τα παλιά καΐκια.
Εκείνη την εποχή το ταξίδι για τη Σίφνο, έμοιαζε με μικρή Οδύσσεια.
Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορούν να γραφτούν, βασισμένα σε προσωπικές μαρτυρίες των ανθρώπων που τα ταξίδεψαν. Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη η βοήθεια από όποιον μπορεί όσον αφορά τη μεταφορά και τη διάσωση αυτών των βιωμάτων. 
Στο νοσταλγικό ταξίδι με τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο, ας ανοίξουμε ένα παράθυρο στα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στο νησί στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.
Ένα από τα πρώτα που αναφέρεται είναι το *"Ηλιούπολις".*
Οδηγός μας ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο με τίτλο *"Mediterranean Shipping"*, γραμμένο με μεγάλη αγάπη από τον *Laurence Dunn* (Εκδόσεις: *"Carmania Press"*)*.*
Το βιβλίο αυτό αποτελεί πραγματικό ευαγγέλιο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για τα παλιά πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στο χώρο της Μεσογείου (Ελλάδα, Ιταλία, Μάλτα, Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Τουρκία, Ισραήλ Αίγυπτος, Ρωσσία,Γιογκοσλαβία) 
Μια καλή ιδέα, πιστεύω, ότι θα ήταν να φέρουμε τα βιβλία που έχει ο καθένας μας σε μια προσεχή συνάντηση. Πρόκειται για βιβλία που δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να βρεθούν, ή έχουν ήδη εξαντληθεί.  
Εδώ, λοιπόν, και κάτω από το τίτλο "Οι πρώτες μεταπολεμικές αγορές πλοίων" παρατίθεται μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του "Ηλιούπολις".
Στη λεζάντα, στο πλάϊ, αναφέρονται: 
"Το _Ηλιούπολις (1903/789) πήρε το όνομά του από τον Baron Empain, από τις Βρυξέλλες, τον τελευταίο ιδιοκτήτη του πλοίου ως ιδιωτική θαλαμηγός._
_Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε από την Aisla Shipbuilding Company στο Troon, ως η ατμοκίνητη θαλαμηγός "Katoomba". Κατά τη διάρκεια του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου πέρασε στη δικαιοδοσία του Βασιλικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και δούλεψε ως βοηθητικό σκάφος με το όνομα "Salvator", πριν να ξανααποκτήσει το αρχικό του όνομα._
_Αργότερα πήρε το όνομα "Sayonara"._
_Το 1947, το "Ηλιούπολις " αποκτήθηκε από τον Χαράλαμπο Τυπάλδο, ο οποίος το κράτησε μέχρι τη δεκατία του '60 και με τα σινιάλα του οποίου το βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία._
_Όπως και οι περισσότερες ατμοκίνητες θαλαμηγοί (steam yachts) είχε πολύ μακριά πλώρη και πρύμνη. Χαρακτηριστικά το συνολικό του μήκος ήταν 260 πόδια, αλλά μόνο τα 193 ήταν στη γραμμή του νερού (on the waterline)."_ 
_Το δρομολόγιο του για τη Σίφνο γινόταν μέσω Σύρου._ 
_Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους plori, Ellinis, espero, paroskayak, Νάξο, vinman, Leo, polyka, navigation και dimitris._ 
Ηλιούπολις.jpg

----------


## esperos

Κι' αυτό  για  την  Σίφνο  πάει.


ALKYON.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Αλκυών", λοιπόν, φεύγει για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη.
Θα επιστρέψει το άλλο πρωϊ, κατά τις 05:30.
Το "Αλκυών" ήρθε στη γραμμή το 1979 και έμεινε μέχρι το 1983.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό.
Έχω τη γνώμη ότι ήταν ένα από τα πιο γρήγορα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στη γραμμή αυτή.
Η γραμμή της Σαντορίνης, μέσω Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, πρέπει να είναι λίγο μακρύτερη, μιας και είναι και αρκετά τα νησιά που πιάνει το καράβι.
Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, η αίσθηση που είχα είναι ότι το "Αλκυών" έκανε express δρομολόγια στη γραμμή αυτή στον καλύτερο χρόνο από κάθε άλλο πλοίο. Συνήθως, τα υπόλοιπα πλοία που έκαναν ή κάνουν το δρομολόγιο αυτό είτε έκαναν διανυκτέρευση στη Σαντορίνη ("Μήλος Εξπρές", Πήγασος"), είτε ήταν πιο αργά ("¶γιος Γεώργιος", Αγουδημόπλοια).
Το μόνο πλοίο που το έκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο σε παρόμοιο χρόνο, κάποια εποχή, ήταν το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".  
Και μετά την μοναδική φωτογραφία του καλού φίλου Έσπερου, ας πάμε στο καφενείο του "Λάκη" στην Απολλωνία της Σίφνου.
Ο κύριο Μυτιληναίος (πιο γνωστός ως Λάκης) υπήρξε πράκτορας του "Αλκυών" και ιδιοκτήτης του ομώνυμου καφενείου.
Σήμερα το καφενείο το έχει ο γιος του, Δημήτρης Μυτιληναίος.
Στους τοίχους του καφενείου μπορεί κανείς να θαυμάσει παλιά αγαπημένα πλοία ("Ευαγγελίστρια", "Λητώ", "Αλκυών").
Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτό. 
Εδώ το "Αλκυών", στο καφενείο του "Λάκη" στην Απολλωνία. 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Έσπερο, Δημήτρη Μυτιληναίο, plori, Ellinis, Vortigern, paroskayak, mike rodoς και rocinante. 
Το Αλκυών στου Λάκη.jpg 
To Αλκυών στου Λάκη II.jpg

----------


## plori

> Το "Αλκυών", λοιπόν, φεύγει για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη.
> 
> Θα επιστρέψει το άλλο πρωϊ, κατά τις 05:30.
> Το "Αλκυών" ήρθε στη γραμμή το 1979 και έμεινε μέχρι το 1983.
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό.
> Έχω τη γνώμη ότι ήταν ένα από τα πιο γρήγορα πλοί..............


Πολύ όμορφο το υλικό σου και πολλές φορές που έχω επισκεπτεί το καφενείο πραγματικά "καρφώνεσε" στης πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες  ,τώρα θα ήθελα να μάθω σε ποιό εφοπλιστή άνηκε το Αλκυών και ποιά ήταν η πορεία του μετά απο την αποδρομολογησή του απο της Δυτικές; :Confused:

----------


## esperos

O  πλοιοκτήτης  ήταν  ο  Δημήτριος  Βεντούρης  και  η εταιρεία  του  λεγόταν  SOUGERKA  MARITIME CO. LTD. Το  πλοίο  μετά  την  αποδρομολόγηση  του  και  έχοντας  φτάσει  τα  35  χρόνια  ζωής,  πουλήθηκε  για  διάλυση  στο  Πακιστάν.

----------


## karystos

Πλοίαρχός του ως ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. του Λάτση ο Μιχάλης Μπενάς με υποπλοίαρχο και ύπαρχο το Τζώρτζη. Στον παροπλισμό του μετά την χρεωκοπία του Κ. Λάτση πλοίαρχος ανέλαβε ο Τζώρτζης. Πλοίαρχος του ως ΑΛΚΥΩΝ που άφησε εποχή ο Κούλης.

----------


## plori

> O πλοιοκτήτης ήταν ο Δημήτριος Βεντούρης και η εταιρεία του λεγόταν SOUGERKA MARITIME CO. LTD. Το πλοίο μετά την αποδρομολόγηση του και έχοντας φτάσει τα 35 χρόνια ζωής, πουλήθηκε για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.


Eίναι μέλος της γνωστής οικογένειας των Βεντουραίων απο την Κίμωλο;

----------


## esperos

Δεν  το  γνωρίζω  αλλά  Βεντούρηδες,  νομίζω,  μόνο  η  Κίμωλος  βγάζει :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Δημήτριος Βεντούρης είναι σίγουρα συγγενής με τους γνωστούς μας Βεντούρηδες.
Κάποιοι, μάλιστα, έλεγαν ότι ήταν πρώτα ξαδέλφια.
Πάντως, σίγουρα υπήρξαν ανταγωνιστές στη γραμμή.
Και μάλιστα γεροί ανταγωνιστές .....

Εδώ, τώρα, επιτρέψτέ μου να ξαναανεβάσω δύο εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες ενός σπουδαίου Σιφνιού φωτογράφου, του Γιάννη Βασσάλου (ή Γιάννης του Διαμάντου, όπως είναι γνωστός στη Σίφνο). Ένας εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος φωτογραφίζει ένα εξαιρετικό πλοίο. 

Στη Σίφνο Ι.jpg

Στη Σίφνο ΙΙ.jpg 
Επιπλέον, μια φωτογραφία από το γνωστό βιβλίο "Greek Ferries" του John May ("Ferry Publications").
Στη λεζάντα αναφέρεται ότι το πλοίο αναχωρεί το 1983 για Ρόδο.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το 1983 το πλοίο δεν πρέπει να ταξίδευε για τη Ρόδο.
Αυτή, βέβαια, είναι η τελευταία του χρονιά στην ακτοπλοΐα.
Στη συνέχεια παροπλίστηκε.

Το Αλκυών στον Πειραιά.jpg

Σε μια από τις δυσεύρετες (για μας) φωτογραφίες του Ο.Λ.Π. υπάρχει το "Αλκυών" δεμένο στο μεγάλο και αχανή μώλο στο ΣΕΜΠΟ του Νέου Ικονίου.
Είναι η φωτογραφία που την έχουμε βρει στο αναψυκτήριο στα διακοσάρια και την έχουμε ανεβάσει, αλλά σε πολύ μέτρια ποιότητα.

----------


## grangelo

Φίλοι μου συγχαρητήρια έχετε εμπλουτίσει το θέμα με πολύ σπάνιο υλικό! Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απίστευτα νοσταλγικές. Και ξαφνικά βλέπουμε και εμείς με τα μάτια μας μέρος των αναμνήσεων και των διηγήσεων των παππούδων μας.
Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους!

----------


## Haddock

Ε, να μην το δούμε έγχρωμο στα νιάτα του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι; Από τουριστικό οδηγό των αρχών των χρυσών 70ς :mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

> *Ορισμένα από τα πλοία που έκαναν τη γραμμή μετά τον πόλεμο....το "Γλάρος".....*


 
Μία φωτογραφία του Γλάρου.
Αξίζει να παρατηρήσουμε τον πάρα πολύ κόσμο που έχει!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16565


(κομμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή πρίν απο πολλά χρόνια)

----------


## plori

Χωρις Λόγια!!!!!!!

----------


## avenger

Συγχαρητήρια vinman για τη φωτογραφία του "Γλάρου"!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία, με τη θάλασσα να ξεπερνάει το ύψος των φιλιστρινιών στην ίσαλο. Τι θέα θα είχε από εκεί .....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ε, να μην το δούμε έγχρωμο στα νιάτα του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι; Από τουριστικό οδηγό των αρχών των χρυσών 70ς :mrgreen:


Μ-Α-Γ-Ε-Ι-Α paros :Very Happy: .  Η μεγάλη παντόφλα δεξιά του (προφανώς προς Αίγινα) ποια είναι; Τα δύο πλοία αριστερά του (το ένα του Καβουνίδη) τα γνωρίζουμε; :Confused:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Μία φωτογραφία του Γλάρου.
> Αξίζει να παρατηρήσουμε τον πάρα πολύ κόσμο που έχει!!
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16565
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή πρίν απο πολλά χρόνια)


Υποθέτω ότι ο Γλάρος, έτσι όπως είναι φορτωμένος, θα πήγαινε έως Αργοσαρωνικό.  Μη μου πείτε ότι έκανε πιο μακρινό ταξίδι!:x

----------


## esperos

> Μ-Α-Γ-Ε-Ι-Α paros. Η μεγάλη παντόφλα δεξιά του (προφανώς προς Αίγινα) ποια είναι; Τα δύο πλοία αριστερά του (το ένα του Καβουνίδη) τα γνωρίζουμε;


To  του  Καβουνίδη  είναι  το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε plori, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το σημερινό "τεφαρίκι".
> Το "Μαρμάρι Εξπρές" στη Σίφνο.
> Να θυμηθούμε ότι πριν από δυο-τρία χρόνια που είχε δέσει το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" για επισκευή και είχαν μείνει μόνο τα δυο δρομολόγια με τα Αγουδημόπλοια, στη γραμμή έρχονταν και το "Μύρινα Εξπρές" από το Λαύριο. 
> Σύντομα, πιστεύω, θα έλθουν και άλλα (έκτακτα και μη).
> 
> Για να σε ευχαριστήσουμε θα ανεβάσουμε μια φωτογραφία με ο αγαπημένο σου "Μήλος Εξπρές" στη Χρυσοπηγή το 1995.
> Η ιεροτελεστία της άφιξης, παραμονής και ανάχώρησης του πλοίου από τον ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.
> Και εκείνα τα αξέχαστα σφυρίγματα ηχούν ακόμα στα αυτιά μας.
> 
> ...


να σε ευχαρηστησο κ εγω Αντωνη μεσα απο την καρδια μου...

----------


## aegina

I pantofla dexeia einai to ELLAS episeis diakrinetai to AVRA(MINERVA) XARA ASPASIA kai ERIETTA. :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε, λοιπόν, πάλι πίσω στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60 και στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50.
Από τους παλιούς ανθρώπους της Σίφνου αναφέρθηκαν ότι εκείνα τα χρόνια προσέγγιζαν στη Σίφνο τα παρακάτω πλοία :
*"Ηλιούπολις", "Ιόνιον" (το παλιό), "Έλενα", "Μεσσαριά", "Καδιώ", "Κωστάκης Τόγιας", "Γλάρος", "Μοσχάνθη".* 
Δεν είναι γραμμένα με την ακριβή σειρά που ήρθαν, αλλά υποθέτω ότι το πιο παλιό πρέπει να είναι το "Ηλιούπολις" του Τυπάλδου.  
Για το "Μεσσαριά" αναφέρθηκε ότι έκανε 16 ώρες για να φθάσει στη Σίφνο και ταξίδευε μέσω Κέας-Σύρου. Η ταχύτητά του ήταν μικρότερη από 8 μίλια ανά ώρα. 
Ένα από τα πιο αγαπητά πλοία ήταν το "Γλάρος" του Καβουνίδη.
Πλοίο εξαιρετικά δημοφιλές που ταξίδεψε σε πολλές γραμμές τόσο στο Αιγαίο, όσο και στο Ιόνιο. 
Σε ένα εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού "ΑΡΓΩ" (τεύχος: 429: Νοέμβριος του 2001) δημοσιεύεται ένα μοναδικό άρθρο με θέμα "Η ακτοπλοΐα πρίν από μισό αιώνα" (αναφέρεται στο 1961).
Οι φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από τη συλλογή του Γ.Μ. Φουστάνου που πρέπει να είναι η πλουσιότερη στην Ελλάδα σε βαπόρια της Ακτοπλοΐας.
Το τεύχος αυτό, καλό είναι, να το προμηθευτούν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για το θέμα της Ιστορίας της Ακτοπλοΐας. 

Δύο καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες για το "Γλάρο" από το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος του "ΑΡΓΩ". 
Η λεζάντα αναφέρει ότι:
"Ο *"Γλάρος"* κατασκευάστηκε το έτος 1913 στα ναυπηγεία Scott & Co. του Greenock ως θαλαμηγός με το όνομα "Beryl".
Στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο εντάχθηκε με το όνομα "Θεσσαλία". Ως "Γλάρος" ανήκε στην *Ατμοπλοΐα Καβουνίδου*. " 
Σε όλους τους καλούς μας φίλους και στο θείο μου το Γιάννη, από τα Εξάμπελα της Σίφνου, που μου μίλησε με τόσο ενθουσιασμό για το "Γλάρο", σχεδόν 60 χρόνια μετά τα ταξίδια μαζί του.  
Ο Γλάρος.jpg 
Ο Γλάρος του Καβουνίδη.jpg

----------


## plori

ROI μας έχεις εντυπωσιάσεις και πραγματικά τα στοιχεία που ανεβάζεις κάθε τόσο δημιουργούν την "Ιστορια της ακτοπλοίας στη Σίφνο".Σε ευχαριστούμε για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς για τα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν οι γονείς μας.

----------


## Vortigern

Roi πραγματικα αν εγραφες ενα βιβλιο θα ειχες κερδισει πολλα βραβεια τωρα...αλλα η ζωη δν ειναι μονο χαρες κ βραβεια αλλα ειναι παρεα-γελιο κ γνωση

----------


## avenger

Συγχαρητήρια εκλεκτέ Roi....Τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## avenger

Πάλι θα αναφερθώ αγαπητέ Roi στην περίοδο του 1996 και θυμήθηκα πως και το GOLDEN VERGINA προσέγγισε τη Σίφνο το χειμώνα τότε για μια μόνο φορά.

----------


## n-k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsTuKtHuaJ8

----------


## plori

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsTuKtHuaJ8


Πολύ όμορφο, αλλά βέβαια σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή για το πλοίο.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS



----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

NA MHN ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΟ.ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΒΟΛΤΑ

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70,δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή...
Σε πρώτο πλάνο το Κανάρης,ενώ διακρίνεται και το Έλλη!!
Αφιερωμένη στον Roi Baudoin για το σπάνιο αρχείο που διαθέτει και μας παρουσιάζει μέσα απο το φόρουμ..!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17898

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman, σ' ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμα φορά πάρα πολύ.
Πρόκειται για μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία.
Το "Κανάρης", εδώ, φέρει τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου ("Ιόνιον", "Μήλος Εξπρές").

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Φίλε vinman, σ' ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμα φορά πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Πρόκειται για μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία.
> 
> Το "Κανάρης", εδώ, φέρει τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου ("Ιόνιον", "Μήλος Εξπρές").


Παρατηρώ ότι το "Κανάρης" τελικά διαφέρει λίγο από το "Μιαούλης".  Προσέξτε πώς ο "Κανάρης" είναι ανοικτός προς το πίσω μέρος του (διακόπτεται το accomodation), ενώ ο "Μιαούλης" καλύπτεται όλος έως την πρύμνη.  Τα άλλα δύο ιταλιάνικα, άραγε, πως να ήταν; :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Καπετάν Ανδρέα το "Καραϊσκάκης" και το "Κολοκοτρώνης".
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το εκπληκτικό αρχείο του περιοδικού "ΑΡΓΩ" του Γ.Μ. Φουστάνου. 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε σένα και όλους τους τους φίλους που τους αρέσουν τα παλιά καράβια. 
_"Και μια συνηθισμένη καθημερινή σκηνή που έχει τη δύναμη να ξορκίζει τη λήθη,_ 
_φέρνοντας απ' το παρελθόν εικόνες οικείες και αγαπημένες της ζωής"__Από τα "Γεφύρια του Ιονίου" του Δημήτρη Μαυρίκιου_ 
Καραϊσκάκης.jpg 
Κολοκοτρώνης.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και από τα αγαπημένα παλιά πλοία, ας πάμε στον "Πήγασο" το καλοκαίρι του 1996.
Μετά aπό πολλές περιπέτειες, λόγω της χρεωκοπίας της VENTOURIS SEA LINES, το "Πήγασος" ήρθε και κάλυψε επαρκώς τη γραμμή.
Μαζί με το "Μήλος Εξπρές" αποτέλεσαν ένα ακτύπητο δίδυμο μέχρι το τέλος του 1999.  
Θυμάμαι την παγωμάρα που επικράτησε στο πλοίο όταν μαθεύτηκε τον Οκτώβρη του 1999 ότι το πλοίο είχε πωληθεί στην νέα εταιρεία, την MFD.
Μια όμορφη εποχή τελείωνε.
Τα μεγάλα μπλε γράμματα έφευγαν ξανά από τον Πειραιά.

Aφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Vortigern, plori, grangelo, iletal I, Appia 1978, nikola 200 και speadrunner.

Το Πήγασος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αντωνη..πολυ ωραια φωτο κ πολυ ωραιο πλοιο.

----------


## plori

ROI ευχαριστώ πολύ, και σου στέλνουμε πολλούς χαιρετισμούς απο την χειμωνιάτικη και βροχερή Σίφνο.

----------


## grangelo

Ευχαριστουμε Αντωνη! 
Το πλοιο αυτο αλλωστε ειναι απο τις αδυναμιες μου!
Ομορφες εκεινες οι εποχες με Μηλος και Πηγασος!(το εχουμε αναφερει αλλωστε πολλες φορες)
Να σημειωσω παντως οτι εφετος το καλοκαιρι ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου μια ωραια χρονια για το λιμανι της Σιφνου και γενικα για τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες!
Τουλάχιστον τα  δυο πλοια τα οποια χρησημοποιησα ηταν καθαρα και το πληρωμα ευγενικο και προθυμο!
Το Αγιος Γεωργιος και το speedruner μολις επιαναν λιμανι εριχναν εναν συριγμο και καναν αισθητη την παρουσια τους!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Φίλε Καπετάν Ανδρέα το "Καραϊσκάκης" και το "Κολοκοτρώνης".
> 
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το εκπληκτικό αρχείο του περιοδικού "ΑΡΓΩ" του Γ.Μ. Φουστάνου. 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε σένα και όλους τους τους φίλους που τους αρέσουν τα παλιά καράβια. 
> 
> 
> Κολοκοτρώνης.jpg


Roi είναι απίθανες οι φωτογραφίες σου και σε ευχαριστώ. Ειδικά το "Κολοκοτρώνης" δεν υπάρχει αλλού σε τόσο καθαρή φώτο.  Μήπως κανείς αναγνωρίζει το λιμάνι στην φώτο του "Κολοκοτρώνης";

----------


## Sorokxos

Πολλους Σιφνιους βλέπω στο Φόρουμ αλλα δυστυχως μονο τον plori εχω αναγνωρίσει. Μηπως θα έπρεπε να κανονισουμε μια συναντηση....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από την παλιά Σίφνο.
Το "Κάλυμνος" στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.
Η φωτογραφία προέχεται από ένα παλιό Ημερολόγιο της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων "Ο Άγιος Συμεών". 
Ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα πλοία που πέρασαν από τη Σίφνο.
Συνώνυμο της λέξης "καλοτάξιδο".
Πράκτορας του στη Σίφνο ήταν ο Γιάννης Ξύδης, μετέπειτα πράκτορας του "Ιόνιον" και του "Μήλος Εξπρές".
Τα περιστατικά από τα ταξίδια του άπειρα. 
Η τελευταία του αναχώρηση από τις Καμάρες, κάπου στα 1975, θα μείνει για πάντα ανεξίτηλη στη μνήμη μας.
Πλοία και βάρκες σφύριζαν συνεχώς και πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που βουτούσαν από το μώλο θέλοντας να αποχαιρετήσουν με τον τρόπο αυτόν το πλοίο. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Να αναφέρουμε, ιδιαίτερα, τον Έσπερο, τον plori, τον milos express, τον Vortigern, τον ilelal 1, τον Avenger, τον Sorokxo, τον Appia 1978 και τον κοντοπατριώτη τον paroskayak. 
To Κάλυμνος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ Roi ευχαριστούμε για τη δημοσίευσή σου για το "Κάλυμνος". Πολύ όμορφη φωτό αλλά η περιγραφή μας πλημμυρίζει από αναμνήσεις για κείνη την ανεπανάληπτη εποχή όπου όλα ήταν τόσο διαφορετικά. Αυτά τα ταξίδια στο χρόνο είναι "φυλαχτό" μέσα μας και σ΄ευχαριστούμε που μας "ταξιδεύεις" με τις εκπλήξεις σου. Να είσαι καλά......
ΥΓ.Θα θέλαμε αν μπορούσαμε να μαθαίναμε για τα περιστατικά που αναφέρεις...!

----------


## plori

ROI καλησπέρα ...θα ήθελα να μάθω το Κάλυμνος μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα στην πλώρη όπως ο "ξιφίας" με τα κρένια;

----------


## Sorokxos

Σε ευχαριστουμε Roi

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Κάλυμνος" μετέφερε και αυτό ένα μικρό αριθμό αυτοκινήτων στην πλώρη.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε σε μια δυσάρεστη εποχή.
Ιούλιος του 1974 και ταξιδεύουμε για τη Σίφνο με το "Κάλυμνος".
Μόλις το καράβι περνά τα φανάρια του Πειραιά ανακοινώνεται η εισβολή στην Κύπρο.
Δημιουργείται πανικός, πολλοί επιβάτες ζητούν το καράβι να γυρίσει πίσω, αλλά αυτό θα συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του.
Αυτά τα θυμάμαι παιδάκι μικρό και η εμπειρία αυτή μου έμεινε για πάντα χαραγμένη στη μνήμη.
Πάμε στη Σίφνο και ξεκινά, μαζί με τις συρράξεις στην Κύπρο, το θέμα της επιστράτευσης. Επιστρέφει το Κάλυμνος, κάπου μέσα στη νύχτα ή πολύ νωρίς το πρωί, και γεμίζει από κόσμο για τον Πειραιά.
Οι δικοί μου, μάλιστα, μου έλεγαν τότε ότι στις Καμάρες έφτασαν με μικρή διαφορά δύο πλοία, αλλά οι περισσότεροι προτίμησαν το "Κάλυμνος".
Αυτά, βέβαια, είναι παιδικές αναμνήσεις.
¶νθρωποι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας θα μπορούσαν να μας τα διηγηθούν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## milos express

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ROI . ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΣ??? ΜΕ ΕΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ....ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία του σημαντικού σιφνιού φωτογράφου *Αυγερινού Ναρλή.*
Το *"Κατερίνα",* σημαιοστολισμένο, στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη το καλοκαίρι του 1975.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "Κατερίνα" ήταν το πρώτο επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό που προσέγγισε στη Σίφνο.
Αυτό, βέβαια, με κάθε επιφύλαξη και παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε αν είναι λάθος.
Θυμάμαι ότι το δρομολόγιο του κάποιες ημέρες ήταν από τον Πειραιά για Κέα-Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο και Μήλο.
Πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο πλοίο που έκανε τη γραμμή, μέσω της Κέας. 
Το πλοίο, βέβαια, δεν έκατσε πολύ στη γραμμή.
Την επόμενη χρονιά ήρθε το παλιό "Άγιος Γεώργιος" (ο ξιφίας) και μαζί οι Βεντούρηδες στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.
Το πλοίο συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει από τη Χίο για τα Ψαρά. 
Στα χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν μετονόμαστηκε σε *"Ανεμόεσσα", "Κέα Εξπρές", "Νήσος Κύθηρα", "Νήσος Θήρα".* 
Μια απίστευτη ιστορία ενός μοναδικού πλοίου. 
Φωτογράφος, επαναλαμβάνω, είναι *ο Αυγερινός Ναρλής.*
Η φωτογραφία μου δόθηκε από φίλο σιφνιό καραβολάτρη. 
Προσέξτε τα παιδιά πάνω στο μώλο.
Αυτός είναι ο πιο παλιός (σε σχέση με τον σημερινό) μώλος των Καμαρών, όπου το καράβι έπιανε από μέσα όταν πλαγιοδετούσε, ή στο κεφαλόσκαλο όταν πρόκειτο για ferry. Στην περίπτωση αυτή χωρούσε οριακά, καθώς η μπουκαπόρτα έπιανε τοι μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πλάτους του κεφαλόσκαλου. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους του φίλους, σιφνιούς και μη, του forum.  
Το Κατερίνα στις Καμάρες.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Αντώνη, ευχαριστούμε!
Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να εχω ξανά δει φωτογραφία πλοίου δεμένου στον παλιό μώλο ή τουλάχιστον δεν το έχω προσέξει!

Ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία απο το google earth ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό για πιο σημείο ακριβώς μιλάμε καθώς και για μια σύγκριση μεγεθών με τα τον νέο μώλο
kamares.jpg

Ευχαριστούμε και τον Αυγερινό Ναρλή για την φωτογραφία του!

----------


## Sorokxos

Χωρις να ειμαι σίγουρος δεν πρεπει να είναι ο παλιοσ ο μωλος...
Νομίζω οτι είναι ο καινουριος πριν να γινει η επέκταση του. Και πάλι σας λέω οτι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## plori

Δυστηχώς ούτε και εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΗ.

----------


## milos express

ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΕΚΤΑΣΗ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ ΙΧ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΕΒΑΖΕ 14 ΙΧ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ. ΜΕ (100 ΔΡΧ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΙΚΑ) ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φυσικά και δεν μιλάμε για τον πιο παλιό μώλο των Καμαρών (αυτόν που υποδεικνύει με το βέλος ο φίλος grangelo), στον οποίο έπιαναν και πιάνουν μόνο βάρκες.
Μιλάμε για τον καινούριο, αλλά στην παλιότερη μορφή του πριν από την επέκταση (για αυτό έγραψα παλιός σε σχέση με τον σημερινό).
Εδώ να αναφέρουμε ότι το πρώτο πλοίο που έπιασε στον μώλο των Καμαρών πρέπει να ήταν το "Λητώ" (το  "Οία") το έτος 1972.
Το "Κατερίνα", πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό που έπιασε στη Σίφνο.
Εκτός, αν κάποια στιγμή είχε περάσει το "Έλλη".
Αυτό θα μας το πει κάποιος από τους πιο παλιούς.
Το "Κατερίνα" πρέπει να έμεινε στη γραμμή για δυο-τρία χρόνια.

----------


## grangelo

Λαθος μου... :Surprised: ops:

Συγγνωμη παιδια!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μου φίλε grangelo, σου μεταφέρω την περιγραφή ενός πολύ καλού φίλου σιφνιού για την πρώτη πλαγιοδέτηση του "Λητώ", το 1972:
"Τα έργα του μώλου δεν είχαν ακόμα ολοκληρωθεί πλήρως.
Το "Λητώ" έφτασε στο λιμάνι και ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία πλαγιοδέτησης.
Καπετάνιος ήταν ένας κύριος με χαρακτηριστικό καπέλο.
Πιθανόν, να είχε κάνει παλαιότερα και σε πολεμικά.
Με αποφασιστικότητα, ήρθε, έδεσε και ξεκίνησε μια νέα εποχή για το νησί."

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Δημήτρη, από την Απολλωνία, που γιόρταζε εχθές και μου μετέφερε το παραπάνω στιγμιότυπο.

----------


## Vortigern

*Το υπεροχο ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ τον Λουκαταριδων που εχει αναφερη ο καλος μου φιλος ο Αντωνης σε μερικα ποστ ποιο πισω.Ζει και βασιλευη ακομα!!!!*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας πάμε τώρα σε κάτι διαφορετικό.
Πάμε να δούμε μια μοναδική περιγραφή ενός ταξιδιού από την Σίφνο στον Πειραιά με το *"Μοσχάνθη".*
Η περιγραφή ανήκει στον εξαιρετικό συγγραφέα *Μανόλη Κορρέ*, ο οποίος καταγόταν από τη Νάξο (από τον πατέρα του) και από τη Σίφνο (από τη μητέρα του). 
Είχε σπίτι στη Χρυσοπηγή και για χρόνια ερχόταν τα καλοκαίρια του στο νησί.
Το απόσπασμα που παραθέτουμε περιλαμβάνεται σε μια έκδοση με επιλεγμένα ευθυμογραφήματα που έγραψε ο Μανόλης Κορρές για την εφημερίδα *"Σιφναϊκά Νέα"* που κυκλοφορούσε με την επιμέλεια του *Νίκου Σταφυλοπάτη.*
Τα ευθυμογραφήματα αυτά κυκλοφόρησαν με τίτλο *"Η κεράτσα μου"* από τις Εκδόσεις: *"Το Ροδακιό".*Από τον πρόλογο του συγγραφέα παραθέτουμε:

*"Κεράτσα"* λέμε στα σιφνέϊκα τη θεία, την αδελφή της μάνας μας ή του πατέρα μας... Στη δική μου περίπτωση αναφέρομαι στη θεία μου το Κατέ, την αδελφή της μάνας μου, μια Λιαροκοπιανή γύρω στα εβδομήντα, έξυπνη, αθυρόστομη, επιθετική, κουτσομπόλα, καβγατζού, μ' ένα μυαλό να πετά σπίθες και να μη χαρίζει κάστανα σε κανένα, ούτε καν στον εαυτό της άμα αυτοσατιριζότανε, πράμα που έκανε συχνά."
Στην πραγματικότητα, βέβαια, κεράτσα μπορεί να ήταν η αγαπημένη μάνα του συγγραφέα. Στα ευθυμογραφήματα που περιλαμβάνονται στο βιβλίο τα πλοία που αναφέρονται είναι το "Μοσχάνθη", το "Κάλυμνος", και το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" - ο ξιφίας (το συγκεκριμένο υπονοείται). 

Παραθέτουμε ένα απόσπασμα από το ευθυμογράφημα με τίτλο _"Το πρώτο της ταξίδι στην Αθήνα"_. Προσέξτε τον τρόπο επιβίβασης στο πλοίο. 
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον θα ανεβάσουμε και τη συνέχεια.Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους σιφνιούς του forum και σε όλους τους φίλους.


Η κεράτσα μου.jpg 

Η κεράτσα μου ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## plori

ROI καταπληκτικό για άλλη μια φορά .

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά, εξαιρετικά γραμμένο...σαν να άκουσα τον ήχο που έκαναν οι καδένες αναβαίνοντας...

----------


## avenger

Φίλε Roi οπωσδήποτε θέλουμε τη συνέχεια......Γράφει φοβερά ο Κορρές και στα σιφνέικα!

----------


## plori

Eδώ θα δούμε το πανυγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής το 1993 με το αξέχαστο Μήλος Εξπρές και το αείμνηστο Αγιος Συμεών. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm6FvnSkRg

----------


## Vortigern

*Καλησπερα φιλοι μου!Βρισκομαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να μοιραστω φωτογραφιες απο το αξεχαστο Αγιος Συμεον!Οι φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες απο τον Καπτα-Γιωργο Αργυρις οποιος εχει περασει απο το Αγιος Συμεον ως καπετανιος.Της φωτο εμενα μου τις εδωσε ο γιος του,φιλος μου κιολας τον οποιο θελω να τον ευχαριστησω προσωπικα που εκανε τον κοπο να ψαξει για να βρει φωτο.Να ευχαριστησω ακομα την οικογενεια Αργυρι γιατι εχει ολοι την καλη χαρα να μας δωσει το υλικο που εχουν.Ολα τα Μπραβο λοιπον στον Νικο(φιλος μου) και στον καπτα-Γιωργο.Παραθετο μια απο τις πολλες φωτο που μου εστειλε και σας υποσχομαστε στο μελλον και αλλες απο το αξεχαστο Συμεον καθως και μια μικρη αφηγηση του φιλου μου καθως εχει καποιες μνημες...Υλικο υπαρχη,ορεξη υπαρχη θελω μονο την κατανοηση σας γιατι οι φωτο ειναι παλιες και δν εχουν και την καλυτερη αναλυσι.Αφιερωμενες λοιπον σε ολους τους Σιφνιους και στους Roi,plori,sorokxos,fountaristos,milos express,rocinante,vinman,sifnos k,και n-k....*

*Το Αγιος Συμεον στην Χρυσοπηγη λοιπον... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27003*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μεγάλες στιγμές, φίλε Vortigern.

Έχουμε τόσα πολλά να θυμηθούμε μέσα από αυτές.

Σε πρώτο πλάνο βλέπουμε τον καπετάνιο.
Να πως ότι έχω κάνει και εγώ πλήρωμα στο "¶γιος Συμεών" με τον ίδιο καπετάνιο. Ένας πραγματικά εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος.

Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι αρκετά παλιά, από τότε που το "'Αγιος Συμεών" έκανε δρομολόγια για Βαθύ-Πλατύ Γυαλό-Χρυσοπηγή και Φάρο.

Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται, επίσης, και ο ξάδελφός μου που έκανε πολλά χρόνια πλήρωμα.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ και εσένα φίλε Vortigern και τους καλούς μας φίλους που έδωσαν τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα από την Σίφνο του 1998.
Το "Πρέβελη" στις Καμάρες.
Στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Σίφνος-Ρέθυμνο.
Δεν είναι και η καλύτερη φωτογραφία, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι ερχόταν πάντα βράδυ, γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα κατεβαίνοντας για Ρέθυμνο.

Θα έλεγα ότι εκείνα τα χρόνια η Σίφνος είχε την καλύτερη συγκοινωνία από ποτέ.
Με "Μήλος Εξπρές", "Πήγασος" και "Πρέβελη". 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Prevelis in Sifnos.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=Roi Baudoin;159875]Μια εικόνα από την Σίφνο του 1998.
Το "Πρέβελη" στις Καμάρες.
Στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Σίφνος-Ρέθυμνο.

Θα έλεγα ότι εκείνα τα χρόνια η Σίφνος είχε την καλύτερη συγκοινωνία από ποτέ.
Με "Μήλος Εξπρές", "Πήγασος" και "Πρέβελη". 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Σε ευχαριστουμε Αντωνη,νομιζω οτι Πειραιας-Σιφνος το εκανε η 4 η 4:30 ωρες..

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη, να 'σαι καλά!!!!

----------


## plori

Ευχαριστώ είστε απίθανοι!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Για τους εορτάζοντες Roi & Rocinante, δεν σας *ξέχασα* και βρήκα την διαφημιστική καταχώρηση για τα ξύλινα ΕΓ/ΤΡ που όργωναν τα μπουγάζια στις Κυκλάδες πριν από 20 χρόνια.



M/V Κούλα, Νάουσσα, Δάφνη, Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε parospayak, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

Είναι πολύ όμορφο και νοσταλγικό το εύρημά σου.

Και το* "Δάφνη"* πρέπει να ήταν πρίν πλοιοκτησίας των Λουκατάρηδων από τον Πλατύ Γυαλό, πριν από την αγορά του *"Μαργαρίτα".*
Το *"Δάφνη"* λίγα χρόνια πριν από τη συγκεκριμένη καταχώριση έκανε και αυτό το δρομόγιο από Πάρο για Σίφνο.

Όσο για το "Κούλα" κάποιοι ......Τηνιακοί το ψάχνουν εδώ και καιρό.

Καλά ταξίδια

Σαλπάρουμε για Πάρο ......

----------


## Rocinante

Παιδικες αναμνησεις. Τοτε που βλεπαμε αλλα σκαρια. Οι διελευσεις αργα το απογευμα ειχαν τελειωσει εμπρος απο την τηνο τα κυαλια ειχαν μπει στη θηκη τους (Υπαρχουν ακομα γδαρμενα χτυπημενα προβληματικα αλλα παντα κρεμασμενα στην Τηνο διπλα στην εξωπορτα). Πρωτα το Μεγαλοχαρη ερχοταν απο Μυκονο με τους ηρωικους ταξιδιωτες. Ο ηλιος επεφτε στα δυτικα ακομα περισσοτερο και τα παντα τριγυρω αρχιζαν να ντυνονται στα χρωματα του χρυσου και πορτοκαλι. Ηταν η γωνια του φωτος τετοια που παρουσιαζε την μορφη της Συρας σαν μια σκια χωρις λεπτομεριες. Οταν το ευνοουσαν οι συνθηκες παραδιπλα και μια αλλη μορφη. Η Σιφνος. Εστειλα προσφατα μια τετοια φωτογραφια στους 2 καλους φιλους Roi Baudoin και Vortigern.
Οι κατοικοι ξεκινουσαν απο τα χωραφια τους για την επιστροφη στο χωριο. Τοτε υπηρχαν καλιεργησιμα χωραφια στην Τηνο. Τωρα εγιναν κηποι πολυτελων εξωχικων κατοικιων ή υποψηφια τα εναπομεινοντα προς πωληση
O TEMPORA O MORES...
Αξαφνα ενα λευκο καραβακι εμφανιζοταν απο αριστερα με κατευθυνση το λιμανι της Τηνου. Και παντα το ιδιο συναισθημα. Περιεργο. Απο μπρος μου περνουσαν θρυλοι. Απολλων, Ναιας και τοσα αλλα. Μονο το Radiosa και η μικρη Κουλα με αναγκαζαν να παρακολουθω ολη την πορεια τους μεχρι να χαθουν απο το οπτικο μου πεδιο.
Ακομα θυμαμε τα λογια μου.
ΜΑΜΑ ΜΑΜΑ Η ΚΟΥΛΑ...
Ηταν η ωρα που θα εβγαινε το φαι απο το φαναρι και ετοιμαζοταν σιγα σιγα το κερι για να αναψει το λουξ...

----------


## Haddock

Πως να μην αναθαρρεύεις με τέτοιες καταγραφές της μνήμης ακόμα και σήμερα. Η γοητεία των εικόνων αυτών ξαναζωντανεύουν μέσα από αφηγήσεις και κιτρινισμένες φωτογραφίες όπως του Ροσινάντε.

Χαιρόσουν να καμαρώνεις τα μικρά πλεούμενα να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τις Κυκλάδες γεμάτα μέχρι τα μπούνια με τους Σκανδιναβούς σακιδιάδες. Φορτωμένοι από πλώρα μέχρι πρύμα, οι «κατουρίστες» κρεμόντουσαν σαν τα τσαμπιά και δεν υπολόγιζαν μήτε τους καιρούς της Τήνου, μήτε τα μελτέμια της Μυκόνου. Τότε, μας έμενε η απορία, πως αντέχουν τα θαλασσόλυκα σκαριά και τα πληρώματα τους τα Αυγουστιάτικα κροσαρίσματα των Κυκλάδων με τα μελτέμια τους.

Θα ήταν παράλειψη να μην δώσουμε τα εύσημα σε όσους ναυτικούς δούλεψαν με τούτα 'δω τα σκαριά. Πρωτοπόροι για την εποχή τους, πριν ακόμα τα «ιπτάμενα γατιά», άνοιξαν θαλασσινά μονοπάτια μέσα από το αγριεμένο Αιγαίο για να φέρουν κοντά τα πόρτα των Κυκλάδων σε μια δύσκολη εποχή.

Το Κούλα δεν το θυμάμαι και δεν το έζησα, ίσως γιατί δεν αναχωρούσε από την Παρκιά, αλλά από τη Νάουσα. Προλάβαμε όμως τα παιχνιδιάρικα τσαλαβουτήματα του Μαργαρίτα, του Ίος (Ambriabella), και του Μεγαλόχαρη.

----------


## Rocinante

> Πως να μην αναθαρρεύεις με τέτοιες καταγραφές της μνήμης ακόμα και σήμερα. Η γοητεία των εικόνων αυτών ξαναζωντανεύουν μέσα από αφηγήσεις και κιτρινισμένες φωτογραφίες όπως του Ροσινάντε.
> 
> Χαιρόσουν να καμαρώνεις τα μικρά πλεούμενα να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τις Κυκλάδες γεμάτα μέχρι τα μπούνια με τους Σκανδιναβούς σακιδιάδες. Φορτωμένοι από πλώρα μέχρι πρύμα, οι «κατουρίστες» κρεμόντουσαν σαν τα τσαμπιά και δεν υπολόγιζαν μήτε τους καιρούς της Τήνου, μήτε τα μελτέμια της Μυκόνου. Τότε, μας έμενε η απορία, πως αντέχουν τα θαλασσόλυκα σκαριά και τα πληρώματα τους τα Αυγουστιάτικα κροσαρίσματα των Κυκλάδων με τα μελτέμια τους.
> 
> Θα ήταν παράλειψη να μην δώσουμε τα εύσημα σε όσους ναυτικούς δούλεψαν με τούτα 'δω τα σκαριά. Πρωτοπόροι για την εποχή τους, πριν ακόμα τα «ιπτάμενα γατιά», άνοιξαν θαλασσινά μονοπάτια μέσα από το αγριεμένο Αιγαίο για να φέρουν κοντά τα πόρτα των Κυκλάδων σε μια δύσκολη εποχή.
> 
> Το Κούλα δεν το θυμάμαι και δεν το έζησα, ίσως γιατί δεν αναχωρούσε από την Παρκιά, αλλά από τη Νάουσα. Προλάβαμε όμως τα παιχνιδιάρικα τσαλαβουτήματα του Μαργαρίτα, του Ίος (Ambriabella), και του Μεγαλόχαρη.


Αγαπητε φιλε Νικο καταφερες παλι να με κανεις να ανατριχιασω με τη γραφη σου. Ισως εχουμε ξεφυγει λιγο απο το θεμα αλλα πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο.
Σας περιεγραψα παραπανω μια προσωπικη μου αναμνηση με ρολο κλειδιου τον Paroskayak. Θα σας δειξω μια φωτογραφια για να καταλαβετε καλυτερα την ατμοσφαιρα εκεινη. Ειναι τραβηγμενη ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο ακριβως την ιδια ωρα αλλα τρεις δεκαετειες μετα.Στο βαθος αχνα η Σιφνος.
Δυο επισημανσεις. Η ποιοτητα ειναι κακιστη αλλα αποτυπωνει εν μερη το περιβαλον. Δευτερο και κυριοτερο στη θεση του Seajet φανταστειτε την Κουλα...
Να εισαι παντα καλα Νικο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Rocinante, δεν έχουμε ξεφύγει καθόλου από το θέμα.
Διότι, αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα.
Οι μνήμες, οι εικόνες, οι μυρωδιές και οι γεύσεις από μια περασμένη εποχή.

Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλες αυτές τις υπέροχες μνήμες.

----------


## avenger

Στο βιβλίο του Θανάση Βαλτινού"Στοιχεία για τη δεκαετία του 60" εκδόσεις Εστία 5η έκδοση 2006 "έπεσα" πάνω σε μια ανακοίνωση της ακτοπλοΐας Τυπάλδου που εκτός των άλλων αναφέρει:
"ΚΡΗΤΗ":Έκαστον Σάββατον 6μμ δια Κύθνον, Σέριφον, Σίφνον, Κίμωλον, Μήλον.(έτος 1966)
Μήπως βοηθάει η πληροφορία να το ψάξει κανείς? Ε, Roi τι λες???

----------


## Ellinis

To KΡΗΤΗ που αναφέρει το βιβλίο ήταν αυτό εδώ.

----------


## avenger

> To KΡΗΤΗ που αναφέρει το βιβλίο ήταν αυτό εδώ.



αυτό μελετούσα κι εγώ αλλά πουθενά δε βρήκα πληροφορία οτι έκανε δυτικές Κυκλάδες...μάλλον θάκανε περιστασιακά δρομολόγια.
Στο βιβλίο ανέφερε ακόμη και τα:
ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ(Χίο-Μυτιλήνη)
ΛΗΜΝΟΣ(Σύρον-Πάρον-Νάξον-Απολλωνίαν(??)-μήπως εννοεί Απόλλωνα Νάξου(??)-Δονούσαν-Αιγιάλην-Κουφονήσια-Σχοινούσαν.
ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ(πάρον-Νάξον-Κάλυμνον-Κω-Ρόδον)
για το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ δε βρήκα τίποτε στο "ευρετήριο"...γιατί?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Avenger.
Όλα αυτά μοιάζουν με μικρές ψηφίδες από ένα παλιό puzzle.
Τα κομμάτια του έχουν χαθεί εδώ και χρόνια, αλλά συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν σκόρπια από εδώ κι απο εκεί.

Κομμάτι-κομμάτι το puzzle αρχίζει και πάλι να ξαναφτιάχνεται...
Κάθε κομμάτι είναι υπερπολύτιμο.

Ένα μικρό σκίτσο του *"Κρήτη"* του Τυπάλδου από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο *"Liners & Cruise Ships-2" του Anthony Cooke* (Εκδόσεις: "Carmania Press").

Kriti.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Το παρακάτω κείμενο του Παναγιώτη Τέτση είχε δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό «η Λέξη» του Ιουνίου 2002. Κατάπλους στις Καμάρες του 1964 με παλιό πλοίο των Τυπάλδων και μετάβαση σε μια αλλοτινή Πολιτεία του Αιγαίου...

Αφιερωμένο στους Σίφνιους και σε όσους/ες αγαπούν τη Σίφνο.




> Η ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1964
> 
>       «Ξύπνα, φτάνει πια ο ύπνος' ξύπνα και σήκω να ιδείς» προέτρεπα φορτικά τη σύζυγο μου Νένα, να σταματήσει την αγαπημένη της 'έξη του παρατεταμένου ύπνου και να σηκωθεί και να κοιτάζει ανοίγοντας την μπαλκονόπορτα διάπλατα.
> 
>       Έχοντας την συνήθεια να 'μαι κάπως πρωινός, είχα μαντέψει πίσω από τις χαραμάδες πώς ένας, κάτι παραπάνω από εκτυφλωτικός, ήλιος έστελνε λαμπερό φως στο σκοτεινό δωμάτιο δια μέσου κενών της ατελούς εφαρμογής των κουφωμάτων, τα όποια φαίνονταν να χάσκουν πιο πολύ από τη λάμψη, και πού μάντευες την ένταση του. Είχα τολμήσει δειλά, για να μην την ενοχλήσω, ένα μισάνοιγα αναγνωρίσεως.
> 
>       Αργά το βράδυ της προηγουμένης είχαμε φτάσει σ' ένα κάποιο λιμάνι - το Καμάρες δεν έλεγε για εμάς τίποτα - της Σίφνου, μετά από ταξίδι οκτώμισι ωρών, με ένα από τα τότε «εκμοντερνισμένα» παλιά πλοία του Τυπάλδου, στα όποια, σε ορισμένα σημεία τους διασώζετο ή πριν από την φορμάικα αρχοντιά του 1910, βρισκόσουν δίχως να το καταλάβεις σε μία ταλαντευόμενη από τα κύματα βάρκα, όπως το πλοίο παρέμενε άροδο, πού σε αποβίβαζε στο μικρό μώλο και πού δίχως καμία δικιά σου φροντίδα έβρισκες ως δια μαγείας τις αποσκευές στο καφενείο του Καμπουράκη, του Σίμου, του Μπουλή. «Ένας δυνατός σε βατ λαμπτήρας φώτιζε για λίγο από μία μικρή γεννήτρια το, ας το πούμε, λιμάνι με τα γύρω ελάχιστα σπίτια και τα τρία-τέσσερα καφενεία, μαγαζί άλλο δεν υπήρχε. Υπήρχε όμως τελωνείο! (Με τον αγαπητό Γιώργο Σηφαλάκη, τελώνη, πού έδινε τον κρητικό τόνο πολιτισμού). Λίγο μετά απλωνόταν το σκοτάδι, και από εκεί και πέρα μία διαδρομή μέσα στη νύχτα, στο άγνωστο, μέσα στο μικρό, χαμηλοτάβανο, με δείγμα φωτισμού λεωφορείο, πήχτρα από επιβάτες και μπαγκάζια πού αγκομαχούσε και ταλαντεύονταν πάνω στο χωματόδρομο κι ήταν σαν να συνέχιζες το σκαμπανέβασμα του ταξιδιού' κι εγώ όρθιος είχα πάρει το σχήμα ενός λάμδα. Όμως το αντίτιμο της αναπάντεχης μικρής περιπέτειας εισέβαλλε πλουσιοπάροχο νυχτιάτικα από τα ανοιχτά παράθυρα του σαράβαλου. Ο βραδινός ζεστός χέρας κατέβαζε ένα μείγμα αρωμάτων της γης' θυμαριού, φασκομηλιάς, ρίγανης κι άλλων βοτάνων ή λουλουδιών, πού σου 'διναν ζωή.
> 
>         Κάποια στιγμή αντιληφθήκαμε πώς ή δεύτερη πράξη του ταξιδιού έπαιρνε τέλος, καθώς φάνηκαν κάποια αμυδρά φώτα, κι ότι φτάναμε στον προορισμό χωρίς άλλη ένδειξη ή προσανατολισμό για το τι μας περίμενε.
> ...

----------


## Vortigern

Σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε....

Φετος το καλοκαιρι νομιζω πως στο Καστρο(Χωριο) της Σιφνου στο παλιο μουσειο κατι πρεπει να εκαναν εκει σε σχεση με τον Παναγιωτη Τετση

Θα μαθω και θα σας πω σιγουρα γιατι παιζει να θυμαμαι κατι αλλο εγω...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Vortigern, φυσικά και έγινε φέτος έκθεση στο παλιό Δημοτικό του Κάστρου με έργα του Παναγιώτη Τέτση εμπνευσμένα από το σιφναϊκό φως.

Το παραπάνω κείμενο είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικό.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε paroskayak.

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Vortigern, φυσικά και έγινε φέτος έκθεση στο παλιό Δημοτικό του Κάστρου με έργα του Παναγιώτη Τέτση εμπνευσμένα από το σιφναϊκό φως.
> 
> Το παραπάνω κείμενο είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικό.
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε paroskayak.


Σε ευχαριστω Ροι,καλα θυμομουν κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Ellinis

Kάποιο άγνωστο -σε εμένα- καραβάκι άλλης εποχής προσεγγίζει τη Σίφνο, ίσως προπολεμικά, ίσως στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.

sifnos.jpg
Πηγη: Πλωτώ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.
Ο μώλος που διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία είναι ο παλιός μώλος των Καμαρών, όπου σήμερα δένουν μόνο ψαρόβαρκες.
Εκείνα τα χρόνια τα πλοία έμεναν αρόδου και η αποβίβαση/επιβίβαση γινόταν με βάρκες.
Αυτό γινόταν έως το 1972, όταν το *"Λητώ"* (πρώην *"Οία"*) πλεύρισε για πρώτη φορά στον νέο μώλο των Καμαρών.

Τη φωτογραφία θα πρέπει να τη δείξουμε στους παλιούς καμαράδους για να μας πουν σχετικά.
Πάντως, μιας και στη φωτογραφία φαίνονται και τα μουλάρια, θα πρέπει να είναι πριν φτιαχτεί ο δρόμος των Καμαρών. Τότε που υπήρχαν οι αγωγιάτες.
Πάμε, επομένως, αρκετά παλιά είτε προπολεμικά είτε λίγο μετά τον πόλεμο.
Εκτός, αν κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει περισσότερα...

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο Ellinis.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να γυρίσουμε πολλά χρόνια πριν.
Επιστρέφουμε στη *Σίφνο του 1965.*
Τετάρτη, 2 Ιουνίου του 1965.

Το πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής.
Πανηγυράς είναι ο θείος μου *Νίκος Μάρκου.*
Επί ποδός όλη η οικογένεια, όλο το χωριό, όλο το νησί.

Την εικόνα την μεταφέρει πολεμικό πλοίο επιβάτες.
Εκείνη την ημέρα, το πολεμικό πλοίο μετέφερε και αρκετούς προσκυνητές από τον Πειραιά μέχρι το βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.

Θα δούμε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το οικογενειακό αρχείο. Εικόνες από μια άλλη εποχή.
Σε μερικούς μπορεί να θυμίζουν την ιταλική ταινία *"Σινεμά ο Παράδεισος"* ...

Γυρίζουμε 44 χρόνια πριν.
Πολλά από τα πρόσωπα που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες έχουν "ταξιδέψει" για αλλού.
Ανάμεσα τους και ο θείος-Νίκος που "έφυγε" πριν από λίγο καιρό.
Προσέξτε πως κρατά την εικόνα. Είναι μια πολυ ιδιαίτερη στιγμή.
Στη βάρκα δίπλα του στέκεται η γιαγιά μου, *το κυρα-Μαρώ.*

Φωτογραφίες και συναισθήματα αφιερωμένα σε όλους όσους αγαπούν τη Σίφνο.
Στη μνήμη των αγαπημένων προσώπων που "έφυγαν μακριά".

_Σίφνος, 2 Ιουνίου 1965_ 

_Η εικόνα παραλαμβάνεται από το πολεμικό πλοίο και έρχεται στο βράχο με τη βάρκα._

Η εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής ΙΙ.jpg

Η εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής.jpg
 
_Ο πανηγυράς_
 
Ο πανηγυράς.jpg

_Το πολεμικό πλοίο κοντά στο Σταυρό του Φάρου_

Στη Χρυσποπηγή της Σίφνου.jpg

Το πλοίο.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχο το υλικό που μοιράζες μαζί μας Αντώνη!

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το πολεμικό, να σου πω οτι πρέπει να είναι κάποιο από τα ναρκαλλιευτικά ανοιχτής θαλάσσης του Π.Ν. τύπου Αlgerine (Αρματωλός, Μαχητής, Ναύμαχος, Πολεμιστής, Πυρπολητής). Ίδιο ήταν απο κατασκευής και το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια.

----------


## plori

Roi το αρχείο σου είναι καταπληκτικό, και σε παρακαλώ να το "ψάχνεις" πιο συχνά για να βλέπουμε την παλιά όμορφη Σίφνο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *plori,* δεν νομίζω ότι αυτές οι παλιές φωτογραφίες ενδιαφέρουν και πολλούς.

Παρόλα αυτά ας δούμε μια ακόμα παλιά φωτογραφία και να την αφιερώσουμε σε σένα, στον γεροσιφνιό, στον Ellinis, στον Nicholas Peppas, στον Rocinante, στον Avenger, στον Haddok και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους από τη Σίφνο.

Γυρίζουμε πίσω 53 ολόκληρα χρόνια.
Στις *17 Ιουνίου 1956.*
Εκδρομή από τη Σίφνο στη Μήλο με το *"Ιόνιον"* του Τυπάλδου.
Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε πολλά αγαπημένα πρόσωπα.

Πίσω από τη φωτογραφία γράφει:
"Ενθύμιο Μήλου, διά μία αξέχαστο εκδρομή ......"

Ιόνιον.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Γυρίζουμε πίσω 53 ολόκληρα χρόνια.
> Στις *17 Ιουνίου 1956.*
> Εκδρομή από τη Σίφνο στη Μήλο με το *"Ιόνιον"* του Τυπάλδου.
> Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε πολλά αγαπημένα πρόσωπα.
> 
> Πίσω από τη φωτογραφία γράφει:
> "Ενθύμιο Μήλου, διά μία αξέχαστο εκδρομή ......"
> 
> Ιόνιον.jpg


Απλά έξοχη. Νομίζεις ότι θα κάνεις μια … βουτιά μέσα της, και θα πας πίσω στο χρόνο. Ειδικά τα πεταλουδέ γυαλιά της κυρίας σε πρώτο πλάνο αναδίδουν έντονα την μυρωδιά των …φιφτις…. _The_ _fucking_ _fifties_ που μας έλεγε πριν από κάποια χρόνια ο Λ. Κηλαηδόνης…..  :Smile: 

ΥΓ Φυσικά και ενδιαφέρει το όμορφο ιστορικό σου αρχείο, Αντώνη. Μπορεί όχι όλους, πάντως ενδιαφέρει αρκετούς... Καμία φωτο δεν πάει χαμένη! :wink:

----------


## avenger

> Φίλε *plori,* δεν νομίζω ότι αυτές οι παλιές φωτογραφίες ενδιαφέρουν και πολλούς.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά ας δούμε μια ακόμα παλιά φωτογραφία και να την αφιερώσουμε σε σένα, στον γεροσιφνιό, στον Ellinis, στον Nicholas Peppas, στον Rocinante, στον Avenger, στον Haddok και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους από τη Σίφνο.
> 
> Γυρίζουμε πίσω 53 ολόκληρα χρόνια.
> Στις *17 Ιουνίου 1956.*
> Εκδρομή από τη Σίφνο στη Μήλο με το *"Ιόνιον"* του Τυπάλδου.
> Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε πολλά αγαπημένα πρόσωπα.
> 
> ...


Πολύ αργά σχετικά με τον χρόνο ανάρτησης του θέματος απο τον αγαπητό Roi,είδα σήμερα τα γραφόμενα εδώ. Οι παλιές φωτογραφίες όλους μας συγκινούν και περισσότερο τιμούν εκείνον που τις μοιράζεται μαζί μας! Ευχαριστούμε θερμά! Αναμένουμε κι άλλες τέτοιες εκπλήξεις!

----------


## Vortigern

Παλια εδω μεσα ειχαμε αναφερει και το Μαργαριτα.Μεχρι πριν καπιους μηνες ταξιδευε απο Πειραια για Σαλαμινα νομιζω.Τωρα εχει χαθει απο το λιμανι,μηπως ξερουμε που ειναι?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχουμε προσπαθήει να φτιάξουμε έναν *κατάλογο με τα ονόματα των πλοίων που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο από τη δεκαετία του '50 και μετά.*
Ο κατάλογος είναι πολύ μακρύς και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί.
Κάποια στιγμή θα τον ανεβάσουμε, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τον συμπληρώσουμε όλοι μαζί.

Εδώ ας δούμε την προσέγγιση του *"Bari Express"* στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου, την άνοιξη του 1996.
Ως* "Εξπρές Ερμής"* ήρθε πολλές φορές στη συνέχεια.
Ως *"Bari Express"* είχε έρθει κάποιες φορές μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί το *"Πήγασος"* που είχε πάρει τότε τη γραμμή.

Το *1996* είναι η χρονιά που εξαιτίας των οικονομικών προβλημάτων της εταιρείας του *Ευάγγελου Βεντούρη,* προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο πολλά διαφορετικά πλοία, ορισμένα από τα οποία ήρθαν μόνο μια φορά (π.χ. "Δημήτριος Μοίρας").

Εδώ 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...168#post229168

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας θυμηθούμε κάποιες εικόνες από *την παλιά Σίφνο.
Αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70.*

Το *"Κάλυμνος",* το *"Λητώ",* ο *"Κανάρης"* αρχίζουν να κουβαλούν τους πρώτους τουρίστες.
Χρόνο με το χρόνο οι τουρίστες αυξάνονται.

Μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι ελάχιστα πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει στον τρόπο ζωής των νησιωτών σε σχέση με τις παλιότερες εποχές.

Από εκεί και πέρα οι αλλαγές, χρόνο με το χρόνο, γίνονταν ολοένα και μεγαλύτερες.

Η Σίφνος που γνωρίσαμε μικροί δεν υπάρχει πια.

Κάπου, λοιπόν, εδώ πλευρίζει *το "Κάλυνος"* και ξεκινά ένα ακόμα υπέροχο αφήγημα του μεγάλου λογοτέχνη *Μανώλη Κορρέ.*
Περιέχεται στο βιβλίο *"Η Κεράτσα μου" (Εκδόσεις: "Ροδακιό").*

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Η κεράτσα μου.jpg

*Μανώλη Κορρέ*
 
*"Ο τουρισμός...»* Αγαπητέ μου ανιψιέ,

 Ήκαθούμουνε προχτές στήν πεντζούλα, όξω στον καφενέ του Καμπουρακιού, κι ήξάνοια τους ταξιδιώτες πού ξεμπαρκάρανε από το *«Κάλυμνος».* "¶γνωστες φάτσες οι πιό πολλές, ξένοι λέει, είναι, Γερμανοί, Ιταλοί, Εγγλέζοι, ξέρω γώ ίντα διάτανο είναι, μια κοψιά έχουνε δλοι τωνε, αξύριστοι, ξιπόλητοι, φορτωμένοι σα γαδάροι. Τουρίστες μαθές...
 Και μέ το τουρίστες ήθυμήθηκα αύτεσδά τις παλαβιές πού ήγραφες στήν εφημερίδα, μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, πώς και καλά ό τουρισμός είναι ή σωτηρία του νησιού... Ζήτω ό τουρισμός και τέτοιες αηδίες...
 Τσέ θωρώ, το λοιπόν, έτσαδά πού παίρνουνε ποδαράτα το δρόμο γιά τό Σταυρί και κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι. Αυτοιδά είναι οι σωτήρες μας!
 "Ωρα νά σου 'ρχει, καυκί! Καέ αύτοιδά ό,τι θές αφήνουν απάνω στο νησί, εκτός από παράδες. Θά μου πεις, βέβαια, πώς είναι οι άλλοι, αύτοιδά πού 'ρχονται με τα κότερα τωνε στις Καμάρες γιά νά πάρουνε.. . φωτογραφίες και νερό. Ήσωθήκαμε. . .
 Κάτσε το λοιπό και γράψε μου, να φωτιστώ κι εγώ ή καμένη, γιά ποιο τουρισμό μου τσαμπουνουσες τόσα χρόνια και που είναι το ίντερέσο της Σίφνου;
 Έγώ εκείνο πού θαρρώ είναι πώς ήρχανε τά άγρια να διώξουνε τα ήμερα.
 "Ερχονται, δηλαδή, οι ξενιτεμένοι Σιφνιοί, νοικοκύρηδες αθρώποι, να περάσουνε ένα μήνα, βλέπουνε τα χάγια της τουριστικιάς Σίφνου και ε μαντινιέρουνε πότε νά πάρουνε το παπόρι να ξαναφύουνε να πάνε στή.. . Λούτσα να κάμουνε διακοπές.
 Ήρχε τήν περασμένη Δευτέρα ο συμπέθερός μας, τό Γιώ τ' ¶ντού, ήσκασα να τονε γνωρίσω, εν ηξέρω πόσα χρόνια είχαμε ν' ανταμωθούμε.
 Ηκάτσαμε το λοιπόν να τονε κεράσω ένα καφέ και μου 'πε ό καμένος το παράπονο του. Έφτά χρόνια είχε να ΅ρχει στή Σίφνο. Δουγειές, αρρώστιες, τονε κρατήσανε μακριά. Το φετινό το καλοκαίρι το σκεφτούντανε από το χειμώνα.
 Να βγω, λέει, στις Καμάρες, να δω γνωστά κι αγαπημένα πρόσωπα να με καλωσορίτζουνε, χαιρετούρες αοπά, κεράσματα αποκεί, αγκαγιάσματα πιο πέρα.
 Ηπλεύρισε τό «Κάλυμνος» στο μόλο, ήπετάχτηκε πρώτος όξω, μα ήπόμεινε τελευταίος. Εκειδά τον ήβρηκα.
 —    Γιάντα, συμπεθέρα; Γιάντα;
 —Ό τουρισμός, χαρώ σε, ό τουρισμός.
 —    Καέ κι οι παγιοί μου καμαράδοι ήκάνανε πώς ε με ξέρουνε.. .
 —    Είναι βιαστικοί, χαρώ σε. Αυταδά έχει ό τουρισμός.
 —    Θαρρώ πώς ηκατέβηκα λάθος λιμάνι.
 —    Μωρέ καλά ήκατέβηκες, μοναχά οι Καμάρες εν είναι πια όπως τσε 'ξερες. Έπά είναι ο έμπακέβγας της τουριστικιάς Σίφνου, που να σε προσέξουνε σΆ αύτηδά την πολυκοσμία. ..
 —"Ηρχανε, δηλαδή, συμπεθέρα, τα άγρια να διώξουνε τα ήμερα. . .
 —    Ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου. Καλά τό 'πες. . . Ηφαωθήκανε να μας εφέρουνε αυτοδά το θεριό πού το λένε τουρισμό κι ετσαδά πού 'ρχε κι απλώνεται κάθε μέρα, έ θα χωρεί ή Σίφνο τούς Σίφνιους. Να μου το θυμάσαι.
 Πολλά είπαμε με το συμπέθερο. Για την ακρίβεια, για την περιποίηση, για τη φασαρία, ήκαμά του την καρδιά περιβόλι.

 —    Δηλαδή να φύω το λοιπόν τα μπρός-πίσω, έ;
 —    Να φύεις, συμπέθερε, και να 'ρχείς το χειμώνα. Τότε δα κοιμάται ο τουρισμός και ξυπνά ή σιφνέκια ψυχή.
 —    Καέ, ποιοι τηνε κατηντήσανε ετσαδά τη Σίφνο μας;
 —    Οι γραμματιζούμενοι, χαρώ σε... οι κοντυλοφόροι. . . και οι ατσίδες. "Έ φτάνει να ΅χεις την αλειάδα καλοθρεμμένη. Πρέπει να ξέρεις νά αρμέεις. Κι αυτοί ήμάθανε. Έρχονται τα λεφούσκια οι ξένοι, ξοδεύγουνε του κόσμου τις παράδες, μα πάνε μοναχά στις τσέπες αυτονών. Οι άλλοι, οι πολλοί, παίρνουνε την τύφλα τωνε. .. "Ένα ψωμί είναι ό τουρισμός, μωρέ. Τις χοντρές τις φέτθες τις παίρνουνε οι ατσίδες, τα ψίχουλα τα μαζεύγουνε οιψιλικαντζήδες. .. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Είναι πού εδώ ήρχίσανε κι έρχονται ξένοι, κι όλο μπώθουνε τις Σίφνιοι και παίρνουνε εκείνοι το ψαχνό.
 —    Δηλαδή, κεράτσα, να την ξεχάσω τη Σίφνο; Ε μπορώ. .. Μ' αυτή κοιμούμαι, μ' αυτή ξημερώνομαι.
 —    Να μην την ξεχάσεις, μα βάρδα από την τουριστικιά Σίφνο. Τράβα στον ¶ρτεμώνα, στο Γιαροκόπι, στην Καταβατή και τα Ξάμπελα, και στο Πετάλι. Πάρε τη βάρκα του Καμπουράκη και πήαινε στη Χερόνησο. Εκειδά θα βρεις ακόμη Σίφνο. Και πρόφτασε, καμένε, πριν ανοίξουνε κι εκεί δρόμοι και άσφαρτοι, γιατί τότε πάει κι ή καγιά της κι αυτηνής.

 [Αναδρομική προσθήκη:
 —Εδά πάλι, θα 'λεγε το Κατέ. . . Και δρόμοι γινήκανε κι άσφαλτος στρώθηκε, έφτασε το ηλεκτρικό και το τηλέφωνο, χαθήκανε κι αυτά τα λιμάνια. Μονάχα μια Πουλάτη μας έμεινε.. . Να δούμε για πόσο ακόμη. . . ]

----------


## plori

Ενα πολύ  όμορφο βιντεάκι που γυρίστηκε στην Σίφνο και αναφέρετε στην δεκαετία του 1970 και επίσης εχει τα πλοία της εποχής. Για δείτε το................
http://www.sifnos.net/tv/index.php?o...imeo&Itemid=62

----------


## Ellinis

Αναπάντεχο δώρο! μπράβο plori που το ξετρύπωσες!

Ειδικά οι σκηνές με τον ΚΑΝΑΡΗ( :Wink:  να σκαμπανεβαίνει (στο 2' 42'') αλλά και με τα σφυρίγματα του ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ (3'30'' , 4' 10'') είναι απίστευτα όμορφες!

----------


## Vortigern

Απιστευτο!!!!Φοβερο μπραβο plori!!!Να σημειωσουμε οτι σημερα εχει συναυλια ο Μανωλης Μητσιας στη Σιφνο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικό, φίλε *plori.

*Και περίπου στο 19:00 η αποθέωση του* "Μιαούλη"* με τα σινιάλα του Μαγιάση. 

Η συγκεκριμένη ταινία/ταινίες παραχωρήθηκε από τον *Ευάγγελο Παντάζογλου* στην οικογένεια Χρυσίνη.

Ο μεγάλος φωτογράφος *Ευάγγελος Παντάζογλου* δώρησε το φωτογραφικό του αρχείο στο Δήμο Σίφνου.

_Φανταστείτε τι θησαυροί κρύβονται ...._

----------


## Ellinis

Eαν και στο θέμα έχουμε "πιάσει" τα βαπόρια από το 1950 και δώθε, δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να ανεβάσω το παρακάτω απίθανο δρομολόγιο.

Ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas ανέβασε εδώ ένα δρομολόγιο του 1908.
101 χρόνια πίσω λοιπόν, το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ του Τόγια έφευγε από τον Πειραιά για Λαύριο-Κάρυστο-Γαύριο-Μπατσί-Υστέρνια-Σύρο όπου διανυκτέρευε για να συνεχίσει την επομένη για Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.

Ο γύρος των Κυκλάδων... και μόνο 1,5 μέρα για να φτάσει στη Σίφνο!
1908 sifn.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχουμε προσπαθήει να φτιάξουμε έναν *κατάλογο με τα ονόματα των πλοίων που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο από τη δεκαετία του '50 και μετά.*
> Ο κατάλογος είναι πολύ μακρύς και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί.


_Roi Baudoin_

Εδω ενα μικρο αρθρο για την Σιφνο απο τις 31 Δεκεμβριου 1949 που αναφερει το θρυλικο *Γλαρος* και τις σχεσεις του με το νησι

19491231 Sifnos1.jpg
19491231 Sifnos2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas για το σημερινό πολύτιμο δώρο του.

Το *"Γλάρος"*, το *"Ελένη"* του Εμπειρίου, το *"Καδιώ",* το *"Μεσαριά"*, το *"Ιόνιον"*, το *"Ηλιούπολις",* είναι ορισμένα από τα πλοία που σπάνε μια-δυο φορές την εβδομάδα την ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση της Σίφνου και των υπόλοιπων νησιών των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

Χαρακτηριστικά όσοι θυμούνται το* "Μεσαριά"* μιλούν για πολύωρα ταξίδια για Σίφνο, μέσω Σύρου, με την ταχύτητα των 8 μιλλίων ανά ώρα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε ένα πλοίο που ερχόταν για αρκετά χρόνια στη Σίφνο.
Είναι το περίφημο *"Κυκλάδες"* των *αδελφών Αγαπητού.*

Πράκτοράς του για χρόνια ήταν ο περίφημος *Λάκης Μυτιληναίος*. Το πρακτορείο ήταν στο καφενείο* "Ο ΛΑΚΗΣ"* απέναντι από το Ηρώο στην Απολλωνία.

Μαζί με το πλοίο βλέπουμε και τον μώλο που έδεναν τότε τα πλοία.
Το πλάτος του ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερο από τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου.
¶λλες εποχές, όταν η πρόσδεση με καιρό νοτιοδυτικό αποτελούσε πραγματικό άθλο.

Εδώ, λοιπόν, το *"Κυκλάδες",* κάπου στα 1982-1983 μέσα από το φακό του μεγάλου Κυριάκου Σμυναίου.
Εισέρχεται καμμαρωτό-καμαρωτό στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών.

Η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι χαμηλή ως συνέπεια της μετατροπής της ταινίας από SUPER 8 σε VHS.
Και εγώ απλά φωτογράφησα την οθόνη της τηλεόρασης.
Ζητώ συγνώμη για όλα ατά.
Διαβάστε και εδώ και βλέπουμε

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...344#post281344

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Κυκλάδες-Σίφνος.JPG

Κυκλάδες 10.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια παλιά φωτογραφία από το *"ΣΙΦΝΑΪΚΟ ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ"* του *1988* της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων *"¶γιος Συμεών".*

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει το λιμάνι των Καμαρών.
Η εικόνα, βέβαια, είναι πραγματικά αγνώριστη.

Η λεζάντα αναφέρεται ότι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε κατά το ναυάγιο του Ισπανικού.
Σύντομα θα έχουμε και τη συνέχεια.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους που γιορτάζουν σήμερα. 

Καμάρες Σίφνου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Kάποιο άγνωστο -σε εμένα- καραβάκι άλλης εποχής προσεγγίζει τη Σίφνο, ίσως προπολεμικά, ίσως στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.
> 
> sifnos.jpg
> Πηγη: Πλωτώ


Mετά από καιρό κατόρθωσα να διασταυρώσω οτι το καραβάκι στις Καμάρες είναι το ΜΕΣΣΑΡΙΑ. ¶ρα μιλάμε για τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To Katerina νυν  νησος θηρα το εχει κανεις φωτο στα μερη αυτα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mετά από καιρό κατόρθωσα να διασταυρώσω οτι το καραβάκι στις Καμάρες είναι το ΜΕΣΣΑΡΙΑ. ¶ρα μιλάμε για τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.


			 			Στις 30 Απριλιου 1950 το *Μεσσαρια* εκανε ακομη επιβατικα δρομολογια για Κεα, Κυθνο, Σεριφο, Σιφνο, Κιμωλο και Μηλο.

19500430 Messaria.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αναγνώριση της ταυτότητας του πλοίου* "Μεσσαριά"* τον Ellinis, καθώς και τον Nicholas Peppas για την ανακοίνωση των δρομολογίων του πλοίου στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του '50.

Θα πρέπει να ήταν ένα από τα πιο αργά επιβατηγά πλοία που πέρασαν ποτέ από τη γραμμή (τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με τα μεταπολεμικά πλοία).
Χαρακτηριστικά, αναφέρθηκε από τον _Απόστολο Αρμελενιό_  ότι η ταχύτητά του πλοίου ήταν περίπου _8 μίλια την ώρα._

Ας κάνουμε ένα άλμα εικοσιεπτά περίπου ετών και ας πάμε στο *"Κατερίνα"* για να ξαναδούμε την ιστορική φωτογραφία του *Αυγερινού Ναρλή.*
Το *"Κατερίνα"* δεμένο στο κεφαλόσκαλο του μώλου των Καμαρών. 

Το Κατερίνα στις Καμάρες.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο του Κατερινα, το πλοιο ειναι σημαιοστολισμενο, ισως να ειναι η πρωτη προσεγγιση του  στις Καμαρες. Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Roi Baudoin!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά την φωτογραφία του *Αυγερινού Ναρλή*, ας δούμε ένα μικρό καρέ από μια μικρή ταινία *SUPER 8* του *Κυριάκου Σμυρναίου.*
Οι ταινίες αυτές, έστω και σε κακή αναπαραγωγή, έχουν πλέον ψηφιοποιηθεί.
Βέβαια, η ποιότητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή σε σχέση με την αρχική ταινία.
Αλλά αυτό ελπίζουμε να ξεπεραστεί αν καταφέρουμε να πάρουμε τις πρωτότυπες ταινίες.

Εδώ ένα πλάνο από τις *Καμάρες* της Σίφνου.
Το *"Κατερίνα"* αραγμένο στο κεφαλόσκαλο του μώλου.
Στα δεξιά περνά από μπροστά του το *"¶γιος Συμεών".*

Αξίζει να προσέξει κανείς πόσο στενός ήταν ο μώλος και πόσο δύσκολη γινόταν η προσέγγιση του πλοίου με νοτιοδυτικό άνεμο (ο δύσκολος καιρός των Καμαρών).

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _Κυριάκο Σμυρναίο_ και την _Μαρία Λαζαρή._  

Το Κατερίνα.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αναγνώριση της ταυτότητας του πλοίου* "Μεσσαριά"* τον Ellinis, καθώς και τον Nicholas Peppas για την ανακοίνωση των δρομολογίων του πλοίου στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του '50.
> ................
> Χαρακτηριστικά, αναφέρθηκε από τον _Απόστολο Αρμελενιό_  ότι η ταχύτητά του πλοίου ήταν περίπου _8 μίλια την ώρα._
> ...............


Μαλλον σωστο. Αφου ηταν 9,5 κομβοι οταν ξεκινησε το πλοιο το 1889....  
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/polhem_1889.htm  Και φυσικα δεν ειχε τις ιδιες μηχανες το 1948, αλλα ο υπολογισμος ειναι σωστος

----------


## greco

> Μεγάλες στιγμές, φίλε Vortigern.
> 
> Έχουμε τόσα πολλά να θυμηθούμε μέσα από αυτές.
> 
> Σε πρώτο πλάνο βλέπουμε τον καπετάνιο.
> Να πως ότι έχω κάνει και εγώ πλήρωμα στο "¶γιος Συμεών" με τον ίδιο καπετάνιο. Ένας πραγματικά εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι αρκετά παλιά, από τότε που το "'Αγιος Συμεών" έκανε δρομολόγια για Βαθύ-Πλατύ Γυαλό-Χρυσοπηγή και Φάρο.
> 
> ...


Αγαπητέ Roi στη φωτογραφία αυτή εκτός από τον πολύ καλό μου φίλο καπτ.  Γιώργο Αργύρη φαινεται επάνω στο καΐκι και ο (ξάδελφός σου?) ιδιοκτήτης του, Παναγιώτης Μάρκου με το κλασσικό καπελάκι του το οποίο αποχωριζόταν μόνο στον ύπνο του απ'όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητέ φίλε _greco_, σ' ευχαριστούμε για το μήνυμά σου.
Ο _Παναγιώτης Μάρκου_, πλοιοκτήτης του _"¶γιος Συμεών",_ είναι θείος μου και νονός μου.
Σύντομα, θα δούμε ακόμα κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τον _"Βίο και Πολιτεία"_ του θρυλικού _"¶γιος Συμεών"_ στη Σίφνο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εδώ και καιρό έχουμε ξεκινήσει να αναζητούμε λογοτεχνικά κείμενα με περιγραφές ταξιδιών, καραβιών, λιμανιών από παλιούς  ξεχασμένους καιρούς.
Καράβια, λιμάνια, άνθρωποι ξαναζωντανεύουν μέσα από χρονογραφήματα, μυθιστορήματα, διηγήματα.
Κάποια, μάλιστα, από τα κείμενα αυτά φαίνεται ατυχώς σαν να έχουν λησμονηθεί από το χρόνο και από τους ανθρώπους.
Και πολλές φορές αυτό είναι άδικο.

Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, τώρα ένα εξαιρετικό κείμενο γραμμένο από τον Σιφνιό _Γιώργο Πεταλιανό (Θεολόγο)_,  στα χρόνια της κατοχής, το μακρινό _1942._ 
Δημοσιεύτηκε στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο _"Απ' τη Ζωή του νησιού μου" (Αθήνα 1949).
_
*Ο Νικολός ο Μπουλής, το "Μοσχάνθη", η Αγία Μαρίνα και οι Καμάρες.* 
Το _"Μοσχάνθη"_ του Τόγια θα πρέπει να είναι το _δεύτερο_ στη σειρά (αυτό, βέβαια, που είναι πιο γνωστό είναι το τρίτο στη σειρά "_Μοσχάνθη",_ το μεταπολεμικό).
Η εκκλησία της _Αγίας Μαρίνας_ είναι το εκκλησάκι στην Πέρα Πάντα των Καμαρών, κτισμένο πάνω σε ένα μικρό λόφο πάνω από την παραλία.   
Ο _Νικολός ο Μπουλής_ θα πρέπει να ήταν αδελφός του Σταύρου του Μπουλή.
Το προσωνύμιο _"Μπουλής"_ είναι παρατσούκλι για πολλούς ανθρώπους της οικογένειας _Καλογήρου_, από τους οποίους πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που έγραψαν ιστορία με τις βάρκες τους και τις λάντζες τους μεταφέροντας ανθρώπους και εμπορεύματα από και προς τα καράβια, καθώς αυτοί σταματούσαν αρόδου: 
Ορισμένα από τα ονόματα των βαρκάρδων της οικογένειας Καλογήρου είναι τα ακόλουθα (έχουν καταγραφεί στό βιβλίο _"Παραδοσιακά επαγγέλματα στη Σίφνο 
¶λλοτε και τώρα" (Κέντρο Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης Κυκλάδων, Σίφνος 2001):_
Νικολός Καλογήρου (ή Μπουλής)
Αντρέας Καλογήρου (ή Μπουλής)
Γιάννης Καλογήρου (ή Γιαννομπουλής)
Γιώργης Καλογήρου (ή Μπουλής)
¶γγελος Καλογήρου

Ειλικρινά, το βιβλίο ζωντανεύει μια εποχή που για όσους δεν την έζησαν μοιάζει μαγική και ολότελα διαφορετική από τη δική μας. 
Αλλά και για όσους την έζησαν θα φαντάζει πια σαν κάτι το πολύ πολύ μακρινό.
Για τους περισσότερους ήταν μια πολύ δύσκολη εποχή, που χαρακτηριζόταν από φτώχεια, στερήσεις, ξενητειά, αλλά και ανθρωπιά, κατανόηση και αλληλοβοήθεια.

Η σημερινή Σίφνος είναι πολύ πιο πλούσια σε σχέση με την παλιά. Είναι, όμως, και πιο ευτυχισμένη; 

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στη θεία Ροδόπη, τον γεροσιφνιό, τον plori, τον Haddok, τον Django, τον Rocinante, τον vinman, τον Κάρολο, τον Ellinis, τον Leo, τον Mastrokosta, τον Νίκο Μαρούλη, τον Trakman, τον Αντώνη Μώλο, τον espero, τον polyka, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον Καπεταν Αντρέα, τον Leonardo B, τον Appia 1978.

_Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους    _ 
 

 _"O Μπουλής"
Γιώργου Πεταλιανού (Θεολόγου)_


— Τo πα - πόόό – ριιι!!!     To πα - πόόό - ριιι !!! 

  Ήταν ο Νικολός ο Μπουλής που με τις φωνάρες του ξεσήκωνε τις Καμάρες στο ποδάρι, όταν απ' τον Κάβο του Κοκχαλά εξεπρόβαλε η σιλουέττα της «Μοσχάνθης». Ηλιοκαμμένος, γεμάτος αλάτσια, με τα σουννιά γυρισμένα πάνω απ' τα γόνατα, κτυπούσε χάμω τις γκαζοντενεκέδες μετη θάλασσα, που την κουβαλούσε σαν Κωνσταντινοπολίτης νερουλάς για τα ζεστά του μπάνια, σαν έφτανε στ' αφτιά του η στρίγκλα σφυριά του Μπονοβόγια. Έπαιρνε τράτθο απ' τον καφφενέ του και ξεγουγιάζοντας ησάρτενε στην πεντζούλα του Μώλου κι ανεμίζοντας δεξιά κι αριστερά το ναυτικό του κούκχο στο χέρι, ξεφώνιζε σαν δαιμονισμένος. 
  —Καλώς ορίίίσετεεε !!  Καλώς ήηηηρχετεεεε !!
           Ο τηλεχαιρετισμός του απευθυνόντανε στον καθένα χωριστά και σΆ όλους μαζί τους Σιφνιούς, που ηρχούντανε απ' την ξενητειά. Δεν τον έγνοιαζε και πολύ ποιοιθάταν. Τον αρκούσε που ήξερε πώς κάποιοι παλαβοσιφνιοί πάλι που θΆ αγαπούν τη Σίφνο όσο κι αυτός, θάρχουνται και μ' αυτό το παπόρι να περάσουν λίγες μέρες ανάμεσα στις ωμορφιές της, κοντά στους δικούς τους.
  Πριν νάρχη ακόμα γυαλό το παπόρι για να φουντάρη ο Μπουλής βρισκόντανε στο κατάστρωμα. Καλωσώριζε με το γλυκό του τρόπο, κι από κοντά, τους ταξειδιώτες κι ανάμεσα στις ευχές του και τα χωρατά του, ηκουούντανε πάλι η φωνάρα του.
  —Μωρέ Γιάααανηηη !  "Έλα δεξιααά! !
  —!!!
  —Μάϊνααα, Αντώνη, μάϊνααα !!
  — !!!
  — Κα-μπου-ρά-κι !! στεί-λε-μου τη με-γά-λη βάρ-κααα !
  —!!!
  Η υποδοχή που γινόντανε σε κάθε Σιφνιό απ' το Νικολό ήταν πανηγυρική. Σ' αποβίβαζε στην προκυμαία μ' όλες τις τιμές πού τις συνώδευε πάντα με χίλια καλά λόγια. Και στον καφφενέ του ήξερε να σε περιποιηθή. Με τόν καλό του τρόπο, μετο φιλοσοφημένο και δροσερό πνεύμα του σαν την αύρα του λιμανιού, μετις θυμοσοφίες του και τα νόστιμα πειράγματα του σε υποχρέωνε. Θυμόντανε απ' άλλες χρονιές πώς τον έπινες τον καφφέ σου και σου τον είχε έτοιμο και του γούστου σου πριν κάτσης καλά-καλά στην καρένγκλα.
  —Εσύ χαρώ το ίντα θες; Λουκουμάκι; Ίντα κάνει ή μάννα σου;
  Δεν άφινε κανένα παραπονεμένο. Και τις πιο πολλές φορές με ανιδιοτέλεια.
  — Όποιος έχει ευχαρίστηση, συνήθιζε ναλέει.
  Δεντον έμελλε και πολύ-πολύ γιατον εαυτό του. Όσο για την Αγια Μαρίνα. Ήταν ο μεγάλος έρωτας της ζωής του.
  Ποιος δεντον θυμάται μετο δίσκο στο χέρι να συνάντζη για ν' αποτελειώση την εκκλησία της.
  —Μετο καλό να πάτε καιμετο καλό νάρχετε. Βοήθειασας η Αγια Μαρίνα. Αητηνε κει δα πέρα. Κι έδειχνε κάθε φορά μετο χέρι του ένα βραχάκι απέναντι στα τσικαλαργιά, πουστην κορφή του φαινόντανε μιά μισοκτισμένη εκκλησούλα, σαν νάθελε να προσθέση:
  — Ε σας εγελώ. Τα λεπτά σας πιάνουν τόπο.
  Και πιάσανε. Αποτέλειωσε τη μικρή εκκλησιά πού στολίζει τώρα μαζί μετις άλλες τις Καμάρες, σαν δείγμα πίστεως και αγάπης στη θρησκεία του Χριστού ενός ανθρώπου ταπεινού πού δεν διέφερε καθόλου άπ' τούς φτωχούς ψαράδες τής Γεννησαρέτ.
  Έτσι τέλειωσε τον προορισμό του επί της γης ο Μπουλής. Και σαν καλός χριστιανός είπετον περασμένο μήνα το «Νυν απολύοις τονδούλον Σου». Τον θάψανε καθώς έμαθα στον αυλόγυρο της. Ήτανη επιθυμία του. Μα δεν θάπρεπε να γίνη κι αλλοιώς. Αγάπησε τις Καμάρες κι ενδιαφέρθηκε όσο κανείς άλλος. Το χωριό σπάνια τον έβλεπε. Χριστού, Λαμπρή που λέει ο λόγος. Πέρασε ολόκληρητη ζωή του δίπλα στο κύμα. Και δίπλα στο κύμα κοιμήθηκε για πάντα. Στοναιώνιούπνο του θατον δροσίζη το αεράκι ανάκατο απ' την αλμύρα και τις μυρωδιές του βουνού και θα τον νανουρίζει ο φλοίσβος της θάλασσας που κάτω από τα ποδάρια του χαϊδεύει τα βράχια και την αμμουδιά. Κι όταν σ' άλλες μέρες ξαναφανείτο παπόρι στο κάβο, αφήνονταςτη σφυριά του που θ' αντηχήσησαν σάλπισμα ειρήνης στα βουνά και στις λαγκαδιές, θ' ανεστηθή καιτο φάντασμα του Μπουλή. Κι από το βράχο της Αγιά - Μαρίνας θ' ακουστή πάλι ή φωνή του: 
  —Το πα-πόοο-ριι!!
  Και τα κόκχαλά του θα τρίξουν από χαρά κι' αγαλλίαση σαν θα ξαναδεί τις βάρκες νΆ αλαργεύουν απ' το Μώλο για να ξεμπαρκάρουν τους Σιφνιούς.
  Θεός συχωρέση την ψυχή σου Νικολό. Να ξέρης από κει δα πού βρίσκεσαι πως όταν με το καλό φτάσομε στις Καμάρες όλοι μας θα σΆ αναζητήσωμε. 

_γραμένο στα 1942_ 

_* Το κείμενο δημοσιεύεται όπως είναι γραμμένο στο πρωτότυπο με εξαίρεση, βάβαια, τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα. 
_ 

Γιώργος Πεταλιανός Σίφνος.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη!!
Καλή Ανάσταση και σε σένα!

----------


## Ellinis

Αντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο σε χρώματα και αναμνήσεις κείμενο που παρέθεσες.
Η παρουσία των λεμβούχων θα έλεγα πως ήταν "το κερασάκι στην τούρτα" στα θαλασσινά ταξίδια μέχρι πριν λίγες δεκαετίες.

Αλήθεια, ποιό να ήταν το τελευταίο λιμάνι που τα πλοία έμεναν αρόδο; Ο καπετάν Κολυδάς μας είχε πει, όταν ετοιμάζαμε το αφιέρωμα για την εκδήλωση, οτι το 1993 έμενε αρόδο με το "Κίμωλος" στο Διαφάνι. Να ήταν άραγε αυτό;

Πάντως υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές απόψεις για το έργο που επιτελούσαν οι λεμβούχοι. Ας δούμε και ένα απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του Α.Τζαμτζή "Η Ελληνική επιβατηγός ναυτιλία 1830-1940":

Image1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και όταν το πλοίο δεν προσέγγιζε στη Σίφνο, υπήρχαν και άλλοι τρόποι για να φτάσει εκεί κάποιος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

το κλιπάκι είναι από το 1905
15-7-05 afrodite.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα έχει και πλοία αλλά σίγουρα θα έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον η έκθεση που εγκαινιάζεται το Σάββατο στον Αρτεμώνα της Σίφνου.

Για λεπτομέρειες εδώ:

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231053070

Για τον φίλο από την όμορφη Σίφνο Roi.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η έκθεση στον Αρετμώνα θα είναι σίγουρα πολύ σημαντική.

Το κοριτσάκι στη φωτογραφία πρέπει να έχει φωτογραφηθεί στην Καταβατή και το χωριό στο βάθος είναι τα Εξάμπελα.
Ας μην πούμε το όνομα του παιδιού, μιας και έχουν περάσει aπό τότε κοντά 50 χρόνια.

Είναι πιθανόν ότι στην έκθεση θα υπάρχουν και καράβια.
Θα υπάρχει, σίγουρα, ανταπόκριση από το νησί μετά τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης.

Εδώ, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του _Αυγερινού Ναρλή_, την οποία έχουμε ξαναδεί.
Ας αποτελεί μια εισαγωγή για ότι θα δούμε από εδώ και πέρα και δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί.

_Το "Ιόνιον" στο Πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής._
Φωτογραφία του _Αυγερινού Ναρλή_, από το λεύκωμα της Αδελφότητας Σιφνίων _"Ο ¶γιος Συμεών"_ 
με τίτλο "_Τα Παπόρια που μας ταξίδευαν"._

Προσέξτε ότι εκείνη την ημέρα έβρεχε, γεγονός ασυνήθιστο για το Πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο gtogias.   

Ιόνιον.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η έκθεση των φωτογραφιών στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Σίφνο στον Αρτεμώνα έχει πραγματικά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.
Το φωτογραφικό οδοιπορικό στο κυκλαδίτικο νησί με την έκθεση _«Φωτογραφίζοντας τη Σίφνο»_ από το   _Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο του Μουσείου Μπενάκη_ μας γυρίζουν πολλά χρόνια πίσω. 

Στην έκθεση δεν περιλαμβάνονται φωτογραφίες με πλοία, εκτός από μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του μεγάλου καλλιτέχνη_ Κώστα Μπαλάφα_ που δείχνει το θρυλικό _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ να ετοιμάζεται να προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών της Σίφνου.

Ο ναύτης (ή ο λοστρόμος) πετά το ιβιλάι για να το πιάσει ο καβοδέτης και να τραβήξει τον κάβο. Το δέσιμο του πλοίου ήταν και παραμένει πάντα ολόληρη ιεροτελεστία.
Προσέξτε, βέβαια, ότι το πλοίο δένει στο κεφαλόσκαλο του μώλου, ενώ σήμερα δένει, συνήθως, στο πλαϊ.
Η επέκταση του μωλου πρέπει να πραγματοποιήθηκε γύρω στα _1989._
Έως τότε τα πλοία έδεναν στο κεφαλόσκαλο του μώλου, όπου ο καταπέλτης του πλοίου χωρούσε ίσα-ίσα.
Και μιλάμε για τον καταπέλτη του _"Έλλη"_, του _"Ιόνιον"_, του _"Κίμωλος",_ του_ "Κυκλάδες"._
Η φωτογραφία, σίγουρα, είναι τραβηγμένη το _1989_ ή αργότερα αφού τότε ήρθε το _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ στη γραμμή.

Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει ως χρονολογία _"περίπου 1980",_ η οποία δεν είναι σωστή.  

Kostas Balafas.JPG

Κώστας Μπαλάφας 30.JPG

Κώστας Μπαλάφας
Στο λιμάνι. Σίφνος. Περίπου 1980
Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο του Μουσείου Μπενάκη
 
Kostas Balafas
At the Port, Sifnos, c 1980

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ειδικα για τον φιλο _Roi Baudoin_  θα προσθεσω εδω ορισμενες παλιες φωτογραφιες της Σιφνου απο την δεκαετια του 1960. Αναμνησεις...

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Sifnos 6.JPG

Sifnos 8.JPG

Sifnos 1960s 5.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στον φιλο _Roi Baudoin_ .... ορισμενες παλιες φωτογραφιες της Σιφνου απο την δεκαετια του 1960. Αναμνησεις...

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του ΕΛΙΑ 

Sifnos 1960s a.JPG

Sifnos7.JPG

Signos 1960s 2.JPG

Signos 1960s.JPG

----------


## karystos

LISSOS SIFNOS.jpg

ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στη Σίφνο. Προηγουμένως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είχε κάνει μια βόλτα και στο Βαθύ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> LISSOS SIFNOS.jpg
> 
> ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στη Σίφνο. Προηγουμένως το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είχε κάνει μια βόλτα και στο Βαθύ.




Να φανταστω οτι ηταν καποιου Αγιου Πνευματος; Πολυ ομορφη και ιδιαιτερα συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια, ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια πλοιων για την Σιφνο το καλοκαιρι 1982 (απο το περιοδικο/εφημεριδα _Σιφνος_).

19820700 Πλοια Σιφνου Σιφνος.jpg

----------

